#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  чайная культура как поэзия ненасилия

## Chantu

я считаю себя уже старым любителем чая и дзен, и то что чай и дзен имеют один вкус для меня очевидно. Хотя жизнь показывает что не все любители чая буддисты и не все буддисты увлекаются чайной культурой. Эти навязчивые мысли и подвели меня к зачатию темы.
Пусть(как говорится) все живые существа будут жить безопасно и мирно!

----------


## Аньезка

Как чайная культура может быть поэзией ненасилия, если при выращивании и сборе чая погибают миллионы живых существ? Так, по крайней мере, меня учили мясоеды.  :Smilie:

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Неспешная беседа, ароматный, свежезаваренный чай, немного вишнёвого и абрикосового варенья и можно сидеть хоть до утра.

----------


## Good

А можно, заварив одну чашку чая, и войну остановить

----------

Sesin (15.01.2009)

----------


## Шаман

> А можно, заварив одну чашку чая, и войну остановить


А что мешает?  :EEK!:

----------


## Good

> А что мешает?


Конечно же любовь к другим напиткам. :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как чайная культура может быть поэзией ненасилия, если при выращивании и сборе чая погибают миллионы живых существ? Так, по крайней мере, меня учили мясоеды.


(с) Калу Ринпоче так говорил.

----------


## Аньезка

> Неспешная беседа, ароматный, свежезаваренный чай, немного вишнёвого и абрикосового варенья и можно сидеть хоть до утра.


И целлюлит наутро вам обеспечен...  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Рекомендую всем любителям чая и дзен книгу *Ясунари Кавабата "Голос бамбука"*. Особенно повесть *"Тысячекрылый журавль"*.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Aniezka, не возьму в толк, а причём тут целлюлит.

----------


## Chantu

Как китайская так и японская чайная церемония пронизаны духом спокойствия и неторопливости, внимания и сосредотачения ,глубокого уважения к гостям. Особое отношения проявляется не только к людям но и чайной утвари, воде,огню или углям. 
Кто кроме буддийских монахов мог принести эту традицию мирянам?
Удивительно как сейчас в наше не спокойное и суетное время эта традиция находит отклик в сердцах не только буддистов но и многих мирян.

----------


## Аньезка

> Aniezka, не возьму в толк, а причём тут целлюлит.


Варенье на ночь - вредно!

----------

Pavel (23.03.2009)

----------


## Chantu

> Как чайная культура может быть поэзией ненасилия, если при выращивании и сборе чая погибают миллионы живых существ? Так, по крайней мере, меня учили мясоеды.


уважаемая Aniezka .
Уж не знаю что говорят люди поедающие кремированные трупы животных но по большому счету мы не можем полностью исключить насилие, но минимизировать его наш долг всем живым существам.
Пусть чаша хорошего ароматного чая не минует вас и тогда вы наверняка заразитесь этой древней энергией.

----------


## Аньезка

> уважаемая Aniezka .
> Уж не знаю что говорят люди поедающие кремированные трупы животных но по большому счету мы не можем полностью исключить насилие, но минимизировать его наш долг всем живым существам.
> Пусть чаша хорошего ароматного чая не минует вас и тогда вы наверняка заразитесь этой древней энергией.


Совершенно с Вами согласна!  :Smilie:  Чин-чин!

----------


## Fat

> И целлюлит наутро вам обеспечен...


У мальчиков не бывает целлюлита  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Konsa

> Неспешная беседа, ароматный, свежезаваренный чай, немного вишнёвого и абрикосового варенья и можно сидеть хоть до утра.


Любимый мой Хотей был толстый и лысый, но такой счастливый!  :Big Grin: 
 Он точно любил чай...  :EEK!:  :Smilie: 

 Самое дзенское пирожное!!!

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Konsa, к сожалению все мои попытки набрать вес ни к чему не привели, вечно дохлый, как ишак кабардинский, судя по этим фото Вы точно понимаете толк в чаепитии. Люблю пить чай не торопясь много и подолгу, делаю это прямо сейчас с пирогом скапустой.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Aniezka, мне уже за сорок и ничего пью чай с мёдом на ночь и скажу Вам со мной всё впорядке целлюлит отсутствует моему организму это нравится.

----------


## Ноки

Никогда не слышал о мужском циллюлите.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Никогда не слышал о мужском циллюлите.


У мужчин не бывает целлюлита, но у них бывают прыщи и двойной подбородок.  :Smilie: 
Мед, конечно, полезнее варенья. Но все равно, как представлю, что беру банку варенья и ночью начинаю уплетать его за обе щеки - прям жалко себя становится.  :Smilie: 

ПыСы: хотя, может зеленый чай эту калорийность как-то преобразует... были вроде такие исследования.

----------


## Ноки

Лучше брать эксклюзивный зелёный чай собранный монахами в высокогорье Китая он стоит около 150 уе за 100 грамм. Он стоит этого! Тогда о целлюлите и не вспомните. Мне такой чай удалось попить с привоза Бронислава Виногродского, извесного просветителя чайных дел.
http://www.chinaart.ru/tea/a-1.html

----------


## Chantu

я не сторонник варенья на ночь .....но в японской чайной церемонии применяются так называемые сладости типа вагаси и моти(рисовые чуть сладковатые тянучки) аналог коих я с радостью онаружил в Ханое. Вот так если одну маленькую тянучку перед вечерним чаем(ни коим образом ради обжорства) употребить...то несомненно это приносит большую радость как духу так и телу.

----------


## Аньезка

Еще сухофрукты хорошо.

----------


## Шаман

> Рекомендую всем любителям чая и дзен книгу *Ясунари Кавабата "Голос бамбука"*. Особенно повесть *"Тысячекрылый журавль"*.


А как её правильно заваривать?  :EEK!:

----------


## Chantu

> Лучше брать эксклюзивный зелёный чай собранный монахами в высокогорье Китая он стоит около 150 уе за 100 грамм. Он стоит этого! Тогда о целлюлите и не вспомните. Мне такой чай удалось попить с привоза Бронислава Виногродского, извесного просветителя чайных дел.
> http://www.chinaart.ru/tea/a-1.html


С большим уважением к Ноки и Брониславу Виногородскому но в чайном деле(как и в любом другом)часто слишком много мистики. По моему личному опыту в москве сейчас достаточно чайных клубов и магазинов в которых продается хороший чай по цене от 250р за 100гр. Если это вызовет интерес могу поделиться более детально где и что и как.

----------


## Аньезка

> А как её правильно заваривать?


Лучше закурИте.  :EEK!:

----------


## Chantu

Да к чаю есть много закусок. Из моего опыта белый сыр и орехи и сухофрукты.
Тут главное не забыть о самом чае.....и потреблять все закуски медленно и осознанно так что бы подготовиться к принятию самого чая, а не набить желудок.

----------

Манечка (29.04.2009)

----------


## Шаман

> Кто кроме буддийских монахов мог принести эту традицию мирянам?


Культура употребления чая зародилась ещё до прихода буддизма в Китай. Даосы использовали чай в практиках внутренней алхимии тоже до появления буддизма.

Люди, которые традиционно выращивают и производят чай, не обязательно являются буддистами вообще и буддийскими монахами, в частности.

----------


## Chantu

Я опираюсь на доступные мне исторические и полумифические материалы.
Если уважаемый Шаман укажет свои источники буду рад.
По моему пониманию то что написано в Книге "старого ребенка" практически полностью отражает дух буддизма, а следовательно и согласуется с духом чайной культуры.

----------


## Шаман

> Я опираюсь на доступные мне исторические и полумифические материалы.
> Если уважаемый Шаман укажет свои источники буду рад.
> По моему пониманию то что написано в Книге "старого ребенка" практически полностью отражает дух буддизма, а следовательно и согласуется с духом чайной культуры.


Источники в и-нете навскидку, чтобы долго не искать:

http://ezotera.ariom.ru/2007/08/18/tea.html
http://www.mykitay.ru/tea.html
http://www.coffeetea.ru/jurnal/history.htm

Лао Цзы, вообще-то даосом был  :Smilie: 
Книга очень полезная, но то, что она "полностью отражает дух буддизма" - весьма спорное утверждение. Это Ваше личное мнение или есть какие-нибудь авторитетные источники?

----------


## Шавырин

Да...чай - поэзия. 
Чанг-суровая проза.
Где Дзен?

----------


## Шаман

> Да...чай - поэзия. 
> Чанг-суровая проза.
> Где Дзен?


Курим книгу Ясунари Кавабата "Голос бамбука".

----------


## Кумо

> Лучше брать эксклюзивный зелёный чай собранный монахами в высокогорье Китая он стоит около 150 уе за 100 грамм. Он стоит этого! Тогда о целлюлите и не вспомните. Мне такой чай удалось попить с привоза Бронислава Виногродского, извесного просветителя чайных дел.
> http://www.chinaart.ru/tea/a-1.html


Что за дешевые понты?))хах :Big Grin:

----------


## Аньезка

> Что за дешевые понты?))хах


Чай "Принцесса Дури" - наше все?  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Лучше брать эксклюзивный зелёный чай собранный монахами в высокогорье Китая он стоит около 150 уе за 100 грамм. Он стоит этого!


Попса и дешевка. Известно, что  лучший чай собирают безрукие девственницы, обрывающие молодые чайные листочки губами. Стоит 15000 уе за 10 грамм. Это чай, все остальное - дешевая китайская подделка.

----------


## dongen

> Попса и дешевка. Известно, что  лучший чай собирают безрукие девственницы, обрывающие молодые чайные листочки губами. Стоит 15000 уе за 10 грамм. Это чай, все остальное - дешевая китайская подделка.


крайность - признак нигилизма. Да и профанирование, зачем Вы так?

----------


## Поляков

> крайность - признак нигилизма. Да и профанирование, зачем Вы так?


Какие крайности, профанирование и нигилизм? Вы это чего? Вы же из Украины вроде? Убедитесь, так сказать на собственном опыте, это недалеко - краснодарский край.

"к 1940 году в Советском Союзе сложилась своя школа чайных девственниц, достигшая расцвета в 1960-х и полностью погубленная механизацией к 1990 году. Среди советских девственниц настоящей легендой стали девственницы краснодарские — они носили широкополые шляпы и по праву считались самыми северными чайными девственницами в мире. Собранный ими чай ценился на вес золота, в небольших количествах экспортировался и служил стабильным источником валютных поступлений."

----------


## Шавырин

Уважаемая Аniezka,что измеряют господа участники понятно.А Вы?:-)

----------


## Аньезка

> Уважаемая Аniezka,что измеряют господа участники понятно.А Вы?:-)


А я глазею на то, как они это измеряют.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Мне нравится простота, хорошо когда есть чистая льнаная скатерть, всякие там розеточки с разными вкусностями, обязательно свежезаваренный чай, очень здорово если на свежем воздухе, никуда не торопиться, спокойно так вдумчиво поглощать, наслаждаться напитком, природой, компанией. Не люблю новомодный а-ля ниппон.

----------


## Kleon

Чай выпитый полностью, это чай который выпил будда. Если чай выпит с мыслями, это чай мыслителя

----------


## PampKin Head

Банальности то какие.

Я так понимаю, что начинается все охами, ахами и закатываними глаз в благоговении... и как то незаметно всплывают ништяки по  150 уе за сто грамм среди такой ляпоты про Будд, Путь, отсутствие мыслей...

И в лучших традициях mind preposition: нежные пальцы монахов рвали три листочка на высокогорьях Китая... Там, где еще патриархи мочились под куст...

----------


## Ноки

> Попса и дешевка. Известно, что  лучший чай собирают безрукие девственницы, обрывающие молодые чайные листочки губами. Стоит 15000 уе за 10 грамм. Это чай, все остальное - дешевая китайская подделка.


Рад что Вы так богаты!  :Smilie:

----------


## Chantu

Добрые братья будите пож-та благоразумны! Дух чая это прежде всего дух уступчивости и мягкости, почтения к гостям. А все мы гости на этой планете и друг у друга. Тема то хорошая и добрая. Мы пьем чай чтобы забыть о суете мирской. И одно из самых важных понятий во время чая все становятся одним,а одно всеми. Самураи оставляют свои мечи при входе. 
Одновременно и важно и не очень какой чай(а может просто чистая вода) важно как вы его употребляете. Для меня это прежде всего медитация.

----------


## PampKin Head

Прикольно! Имхо, "дух чая" легко проявляется, если человек практикует должным образом и столько, сколько мастера прошлого. И тогда не важно, чай ли это или борщ, или дух салата "Цезарь".

Хотите узнать про настоящий "дух чая"?  http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn35-63.htm & http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn10.htm

_– Мигаджала, ..., живущий таким образом, – даже если он живет вблизи деревни, общаясь с монахами и монахинями, мирянами и мирянками, с царем и его советниками, с сектантами и их учениками, – всё равно называется живущим в уединении. Почему? Он покинул своего спутника, пристрастие. Поэтому его называют живущим в уединении.
...
– Мигаджала, ..., живущий таким образом, – даже если он уходит в далекие дикие лесные жилища, тихие и спокойные, удаленные от людей, подходящие для уединения, – всё равно называется живущим в обществе. Почему? Он не покинул своего спутника, пристрастие. Поэтому его называют живущим в обществе._

----------


## Chantu

Спасибо ув.шаман за источники. Связь с буддизмом усматриваю я лично на основании толкования понятия пустоты(как главной темы книги).
Татхагата опирался (по моему мнетию) как и (старый ребенок) на запредельное понимание пустоты и наполненности как природы существования. При желании можно найти и много отличий,но так ли важно что лежит на поверхности если основа одна?

----------


## Konsa

> Добрые братья будите пож-та благоразумны! Дух чая это прежде всего дух уступчивости и мягкости, почтения к гостям. А все мы гости на этой планете и друг у друга. Тема то хорошая и добрая. Мы пьем чай чтобы забыть о суете мирской. И одно из самых важных понятий во время чая все становятся одним,а одно всеми. Самураи оставляют свои мечи при входе. 
> Одновременно и важно и не очень какой чай(а может просто чистая вода) важно как вы его употребляете. Для меня это прежде всего медитация.


...вот так ненавязчиво вчера со мною случилась чайная пауза :Big Grin:  Она уже давно не случалась.  лежали где-то в углу : подаренный не так давно чайный сервиз из волшебной глины... и чай... Чай от друзей... Я его назвала: бульонный чай, т.к. он какой-то густой, плотный, очень наполняющий...

 Жизнь начала закручивать, испытывать, надо принимать сложные решения... а тут чайная пауза... и... решение тихо и мягко пришло, многое прояснилось, и снова потеплело на сердце.

 Спасибо за тему, за напоминание...

----------


## Аньезка

Хы. Вспомнила, как когда-то в Кунпэнлинге в столовке попросила кофе. На что в очереди на меня странно посмотрели и сказали, что это "не буддистский напиток".  :Big Grin:  А в чае, между прочим, тоже кофеин есть...

----------


## Chantu

Добрые сестры и братья не советовал бы я вам изучать органическую,а тем паче неорганическую химию по этому предмету.
Пейте хороший чай и потом оцените состояние вашего тела и ума, совет простой - думайте о том сколько солнца и дождя в чае,сколько в нем утренних туманов.......это поэзия..

----------


## Аньезка

> Пейте хороший чай и потом оцените состояние вашего тела и ума, совет простой - думайте о том сколько солнца и дождя в чае,сколько в нем утренних туманов.......это поэзия..


А с ценовой категорией "хорошего чая" уже определились?  :Smilie:

----------


## Chantu

Цена хорошего чая(учитывая трудозатраты на выращивание и сбор и приготовление и транспортировку)в Москве не велика пока. Вопрос в том где и как и когда и что.... Для начала вы можете приобрести 50 или 100гр этого достаточно для личной оценки вкуса.

----------


## Аньезка

Задам вопрос поконкретнее. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Эммм, скажите, пожалуйста, в чае Ахмад есть солнце, дождь и утренний туман? :Confused:

----------


## Шаман

> Спасибо ув.шаман за источники. Связь с буддизмом усматриваю я лично на основании толкования понятия пустоты(как главной темы книги).
> Татхагата опирался (по моему мнетию) как и (старый ребенок) на запредельное понимание пустоты и наполненности как природы существования. При желании можно найти и много отличий,но так ли важно что лежит на поверхности если основа одна?


Понятно.
Мне недавно встретилась одна цитата из небуддийского источника: "Каждый человек пребывает в той реальности, в существовании которой он заранее уверен". 

Думаю, что найдётся не так уж много людей, которые разделяют Вашу реальность  :Smilie: , утверждающую, что "толкование понятия пустоты" - главная тема ДДЦ.

----------


## Шаман

> Цена хорошего чая(учитывая трудозатраты на выращивание и сбор и приготовление и транспортировку)в Москве не велика пока. Вопрос в том где и как и когда и что.... Для начала вы можете приобрести 50 или 100гр этого достаточно для личной оценки вкуса.


Когда я пью Фанту, то я обязательно думаю, сколько в ней оранжевых пузырьков! Это - фантастика!  :Embarrassment: 
И потом у меня рождается внутреннее ощущение этого.

----------


## PampKin Head

Мне вот интересно, какой чай предпочитал... Бодхидхарма? И как реагировал оный Патриарх на темы про "поэзию, солнце и туманы" в стакане?!

----------


## Chantu

сейчас я уже думаю что каждый патриарх дзен это поэт(еще лет 5 назад я бы сам это опроверг)и несомненно бодхидхарма пил зеленый чай так что сам становился чаем и все живые существа вокруг радовались и пели ему песни,а он просто не мог не стать поэтом. Да поправят меня модератеры но почти все древние тексты написаны в поэтической форме.
А не замечали как и многих простых людей и без чая прет на поэзию!

----------


## PampKin Head

> я вас очень прошу не пейте этот коктель молотова. Переходите на легкие наркотики.


Да сразу на опиаты... Сколько спокойствия в кадрах фильма "Однажды в Америке", где герой Роберта де Ниро посещает опиумную курильню! )




> Да поправят меня модератеры но почти все древние тексты написаны в поэтической форме.
> А не замечали как и многих простых людей и без чая прет на поэзию!


Это лечится...

----------


## Chantu

> Задам вопрос поконкретнее.
> 
> Эммм, скажите, пожалуйста, в чае Ахмад есть солнце, дождь и утренний туман?


Прошу вас не пейте чай Ахмад. Я говорил о хорошем чае. Квеликому сожалению крупные монополисты чайного рынка не могут в принцыпе даже иметь хороший чай.

----------


## Аньезка

> Прошу вас не пейте чай Ахмад. Я говорил о хорошем чае. Квеликому сожалению крупные монополисты чайного рынка не могут в принцыпе даже иметь хороший чай.


Знаете.
Кто-то смотрит на озеро и видит воду.
Кто-то смотрит на озеро и видит прекрасный нектар.
Кто-то смотрит на озеро и видит (что там было?) кипящую лаву..?

Мне нравится чай Ахмад.  :Smilie: 

И как же быть с "единым вкусом"?

----------


## Ho Shim

Как говорил один из дзен-буддистов:

_Заварив чашку чая
Я остановил войну._

И заметьте, цена и марка не указаны  :Wink:

----------

Sesin (15.01.2009)

----------


## Юнонг

Наверное, все дело в слове "чай", особенно, когда рядом слово "культура".

----------


## Ho Shim

> Наверное, все дело в слове "чай", особенно, когда рядом слово "культура".


Ну, тогда все ясно, потому что все это вместе еще находится в разделе "дзэн"  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> Как говорил один из дзен-буддистов:
> 
> _Заварив чашку чая
> Я остановил войну._
> 
> И заметьте, цена и марка не указаны


Я ещё помню рекламу, когда парень глотнул фанты и остановил поезд.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ho Shim

> Я ещё помню рекламу, когда парень глотнул фанты и остановил поезд.


А теперь, остановите рекламу.
И заварите чашку чая.
Искренне Ваш, Ахмат.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> А теперь, остановите рекламу.
> И заварите чашку чая.
> Искренне Ваш, Ахмат.


А смысл?  :EEK!:

----------


## Chantu

Добрые братья и сестры если вам нравится чай Ахмад пейте его на здоровье.
Но я не называл бы отсев и все то что остается после полной машинной переработки чаем. Да это просто чайный напиток(о них не упомянут поэты)
Пейте любую траву и листву , но зачае называть ее чаем? И последствия пития оного не предсказуемы, не ожидайте даже почувствовать аромат,кроме синтетических ароматизаторов, а лучше пейте фанту....та хотябы все окислит и расстворит....
Сложность в том что на нашей части суши большинство людей даже не представляет что такое хороший чай(не говоря уже об элитном), а обсуждать то о чем не имеешь представления по меньшей мере не прилично.
Добрые братья и сестры призываю же я вас попробовать хороший чай и сравнить....нет ничего интересней как ставить эксперименты над самим собой,но будте благоразумны чай по цене мусора ну никак не может быть.

----------


## Chantu

> Наверное, все дело в слове "чай", особенно, когда рядом слово "культура".


Да так очень точто- культура чая и культура дзен.... вы слышали о культуре чая ахмад или о культуре пития фанты,
Разве после дза дзен можно иметь плохие мысли? Если вы получили наслаждение вы всегда улыбаетесь.......а какая еще может быть практика кроме той что-бы быть счастливым и помочь другим быть счастливыми?
Это и есть по моему Бхавана,культура ума........если ваша концентрация на столько велика кто может причинить вам вред(я думаю вы тогда сможете пить чай ахмад как нектар и он мистическим образом им станет для вас.

----------


## Good

> Мне вот интересно, какой чай предпочитал... Бодхидхарма? И как реагировал оный Патриарх на темы про "поэзию, солнце и туманы" в стакане?!


 В продолжение вопроса PampKin Head. Известно, что Патриарх 9 лет сидел в пещере лицом к стене. Когда же он успевал наслаждаться чаем и какие такие девственницы собирали для него урожай (в том смысле, что высококачественный продукт)?

----------


## Аньезка

> Сложность в том что на нашей части суши большинство людей даже не представляет что такое хороший чай(не говоря уже об элитном), а обсуждать то о чем не имеешь представления по меньшей мере не прилично.
> Добрые братья и сестры призываю же я вас попробовать хороший чай и сравнить....нет ничего интересней как ставить эксперименты над самим собой,но будте благоразумны чай по цене мусора ну никак не может быть.


К вашему сведенью, я очень хорошо знаю, что такое хороший чай, ибо 1) посещала чайные клубы 2) покупаю дорогой чай на развес в "Кофейной кантате" 3) Иногда привозят из Китая... При всем при этом, я люблю чай Ахмад. Черный. С добавлением лимона. И не чуствую я, что одно - супер (эти элитные чаи бывают и очень неприятными на мой вкус), а другое - нет. Это просто разные вкусы. И правда, хватит уже поэтически пальцы загибать.
Вот невкусным был чай в Индии, поэтому индусы и смешивают его с молоком. А чай Ахмад и под. я специально просила привозить мне из России, когда жила в Европе, потому что в Европе был повсеместно один Пиквик в пакетиках.
И знаете, не всегда есть время и настроение для "чайной церемонии" с мечтами о росе и туманах, иногда хочется проснуться, выпить чай и побежать на работу.

----------


## Chantu

> К вашему сведенью, я очень хорошо знаю, что такое хороший чай, ибо 1) посещала чайные клубы 2) покупаю дорогой чай на развес в "Кофейной кантате" 3) Иногда привозят из Китая... При всем при этом, я люблю чай Ахмад. Черный. С добавлением лимона. И не чуствую я, что одно - супер (эти элитные чаи бывают и очень неприятными на мой вкус), а другое - нет. Это просто разные вкусы. И правда, хватит уже поэтически пальцы загибать.
> Вот невкусным был чай в Индии, поэтому индусы и смешивают его с молоком. А чай Ахмад и под. я специально просила привозить мне из России, когда жила в Европе, потому что в Европе был повсеместно один Пиквик в пакетиках.
> И знаете, не всегда есть время и настроение для "чайной церемении" с мечтами о росе и туманах, иногда хочется проснуться, выпить чай и побежать на работу.


С уважение к вашему мнению,остаюсь при свем. Жизнь вооообще дело вкуса,выбираешь ту что тебе нравиться.
Вот в том и дело что побежать на работу если хочется пейте Ахмад или все равно что. Если вам надо остановиться и вернуться назад к себе и пребывать в настоящем тогда совсем другое дело...
Поверьте я не загибаю пальцы и не коим образом не показываю у кого больше, я стараюсь проявить все то что я считаю добрым и мудрым(в меру своих сил)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да так очень точто- культура чая и культура дзен.... вы слышали о культуре чая ахмад или о культуре пития фанты,
> Разве после дза дзен можно иметь плохие мысли? Если вы получили наслаждение вы всегда улыбаетесь.......а какая еще может быть практика кроме той что-бы быть счастливым и помочь другим быть счастливыми?
> Это и есть по моему Бхавана,культура ума........если ваша концентрация на столько велика кто может причинить вам вред(я думаю вы тогда сможете пить чай ахмад как нектар и он мистическим образом им станет для вас.


_ Вернувшись в зал, он сел подальше от шоуменов и попытался последовать народной мудрости - расслабиться и получить удовольствие. Это, однако, не удалось - как всегда. Отвратительный московский кокаин, разбодяженный немытыми руками длинной цепи дилеров, оставлял в носоглотке букет аптечных запахов - от стрептоцида до аспирина - и рождал в теле тяжелое напряжение и дрожь. Говорили, что порошок, за грамм которого в Москве берут сто пятьдесят долларов, вообще никакой не кокаин, а смесь эстонского «спида» с российским фармакологическим ассортиментом; мало того, половина дилеров почему-то всегда заворачивала порошок в глянцевую рекламу «тойоты Camry», вырезанную из какого-нибудь журнала, и Татарского мучила невыносимая догадка, что они наживаются не только на чужом здоровье, но и на PR-сервисе. Каждый раз Татарский спрашивал себя, зачем он и другие платят такие деньги, чтобы вновь подвергнуть себя унизительной и негигиеничной процедуре, в которой нет ни одной реальной секунды удовольствия, а только мгновенно возникающий и постепенно рассасывающийся отходняк. Единственное объяснение, которое приходило ему в голову, было следующим: люди нюхали не кокаин, а деньги, и свернутая стодолларовая купюра, которой требовал неписаный ритуал, была даже важнее самого порошка. Если бы кокаин продавался в аптеках по двадцать копеек за грамм как средство для полоскания при зубной боли, подумал он, его нюхали бы только панки - как это, собственно, и было в начале века. А вот если бы клей «Момент» стоил тысячу долларов за флакон, его охотно нюхала бы вся московская золотая молодежь и на презентациях и фуршетах считалось бы изысканным распространять вокруг себя летучий химический запах, жаловаться на отмирание нейронов головного мозга и надолго уединяться в туалете. Кислотные журналы посвящали бы пронзительные cover stories эстетике пластикового пакета, надеваемого на голову при этой процедуре (писал бы, понятно, Саша Бло), и тихонько подверстывали бы в эти материалы рекламу каких-нибудь часиков, трусиков и одеколончиков…
_

by Пелевин...

----------


## Alex

Кстати, и чашечка хорошего кофе тоже иногда не повредит (если не очень увлекаться). Свежесмолотого, с пенкой. В Греции чудный кофе, на Ближнем Востоке - тоже (с кардамоном - но это на любителя).

----------


## Chantu

да я не против(хотя и не пью практически кофе)
не против и господина пелевина(хотя мне лично он не нравится)
Много цветов и растений в саду человечества,но есть из них редкие и красивые (которые цветут один раз в 300лет)и есть такое растение род тропических вечнозелёных многолетних растений семейства чайных; некоторые систематики относят чай к роду камелия. Который обладает целым рядом удивительных и неповторимых качеств. 
Добрые земляне именно о нем я хочу с вами поговорить не щценивая по возможности того в чем совсем не разбираюсь(скажем я не смогу оличить на вкус чай Ахмад собранный в 2004 и 2008 и не коим образом не смогу сказать с какой он плантации)

----------


## Ho Shim

> А смысл?


Смысл рекламы в Фанте(ТМ), а смысл чаепития совсем не в чае  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> да я не против(хотя и не пью практически кофе)
> не против и господина пелевина(хотя мне лично он не нравится)
> Много цветов и растений в саду человечества,но есть из них редкие и красивые (которые цветут один раз в 300лет)и есть такое растение род тропических вечнозелёных многолетних растений семейства чайных; некоторые систематики относят чай к роду камелия. Который обладает целым рядом удивительных и неповторимых качеств. 
> Добрые земляне именно о нем я хочу с вами поговорить не щценивая по возможности того в чем совсем не разбираюсь(скажем я не смогу оличить на вкус чай Ахмад собранный в 2004 и 2008 и не коим образом не смогу сказать с какой он плантации)


Когда Будда во время проповеди на Вершине Грифов поднял цветок, а Махакашьяпа улыбнулся, это был наверное очень редкий цветок. Не подскажите что за сорт?  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Когда Будда во время проповеди на Вершине Грифов поднял цветок, а Махакашьяпа улыбнулся, это был наверное очень редкий цветок. Не подскажите что за сорт?


3000 уе за один листок.

----------


## Chantu

как сейчас помню я этот пик коршунов в раджгрихе где Татхагата поднял цветок и несомненно это был цветок чая, это однозначно , а потому и верно и никаких вопросов и мнений на этот сче быть не может тк не в этом суть.
и даже один чел-к это понял.

----------


## Good

> Традиции употребления чая прослеживаются до четвертого (или даже пятого) тысячелетия до нашей эры. Чай был и «монастырским» напитком, и едой, и лекарством, но никогда он не был распространен широко как повседневный напиток. Китайские историки обнаружили, что почти до конца первого тысячелетия нашей эры, чай, как пищевое растение, использовался для приготовления супа. Из чайных листьев варили что-то типа похлебки, добавляя туда соль, муку, масло (жир), лук, специи, возможно также овощи. Так что, то, что мы знаем под названием «тибетский чай», возможно, просто более древний способ употребления чая. Примерно в 7 – 9 веке (династия Тан) в Поднебесной был всплеск развития культуры, искусств, ремесел, отношений с зарубежными странами, и т. д. Культура чаепития формировалась и раньше, но только при Великих Танах она достигла расцвета. Чаепитие вначале было распространено среди людей образованных, среди монахов (в те времена был расцвет буддизма), позже – среди чиновников. И, конечно же, лучшие сорта чая преподносились императору. Все регионы, где произрастал чай, должны были присылать во дворец самые ранние, лучшие чаи.





> Распространено мнение, что начало широкого распространения чая по миру началось в 8 – м веке н.э. и связано с именем Лу Юя (733 – 804 г). Нельзя не рассказать об этом человеке, который еще при жизни был обожествлен, и назван Чайным Богом за свои выдающиеся заслуги. Его деятельность нашла столь широкий отклик во всем мире еще и потому, что чай уже высоко ценился в обществе. Например, в 265 н.э. – 420 н.э., в эпоху Цзинь, в письменных источниках упоминаются чайные лавки Ча Дянь и коллективные чаепития. Он родился в Цзинлине (провинция Хубей в настоящее время). Лу Юй был сиротой, его родители подбросили его в возрасте трех лет в один из буддистских храмов. Мальчик вырос в храме, его взял под свою опеку настоятель храма Цзигун. Он погадал на «Книге перемен» и выбрал ребенку имя. Его имя переводится как «Постепенность лебедя» Есть легенда, в соответствии с которой, Лу-Юя нашли на озере, где его охраняла стая лебедей. Цзигун очень любил чай и посадил вокруг храма много чайных деревьев, и постепенно Лу Юй стал знатоком в этой области. Но монашеская жизнь не привлекала Лу Юя. Лишь только ему исполнилось 20 лет, воспользовавшись невнимательностью монахов, он сбежал с труппой бродячих артистов. С ними Лу Юй стал очень известным клоуном, много лет странствовал, и изучал чай. Лу-Юй считался непревзойденным мастером чая. Увидев искусство Лу-Юя, губернатор Тай Шоу попросил отшельника Чжоу Фуцзы взять его на обучение. Через шесть лет Лу-Юй поблагодарил мастера за учение, и вернулся в мир. Но через два года он поселился в монастыре Сяцзясы, а затем стал отшельником, и жил «за закрытыми дверями», ни с кем не встречаясь, изучая чай. Результаты своих исследований он описал в первом трактате о чае «Ча Цзин», в переводе «Чайный канон». О том, в каких условиях чай любит расти, впервые написал Лу Юй: «Лучший чай растет на камнях, обыкновенный чай растет на каменистой почве. Лучший чай растет на южных склонах скал близ густого леса». В своем трактате Лу Юй пишет, что если чай собирается не в должном месте и не должным образом, то от него будут только болезни. Большое значение имеет погода в день сбора листьев: не собирают чай в дождь и в облачную погоду. Самыми подходящими для сбора считаются ранние утренние часы, сразу после того, как высохла роса. Чай собирают также в послеобеденные часы, но качество такого чая хуже. «Чайный канон» собрал в себя все научные и практические чайные знания, накопленные к тому времени, и опыт самого Лу-Юя, который сам тщательно исследовал свойства чая и был в этом широко образован. Лу-Юй дал полную оценку производству чая, районам выращивания, воде, утвари, качеству самого чайного листа, сопутствующим ритуалам (именно Лу Юю принадлежит «открытие» чайной церемонии), описал традиции чаепития китайского народа, стандарты, по которым оценивается чай. Когда Лу-Юй умер, его возвели в статус «Ча Шэнь» - Чайного божества.


эта информация отсюда 


> http://teaprofi.ru/content/29

----------


## Chantu

да вот об этом я и хотел поговорить

----------


## Шаман

> как сейчас помню я этот пик коршунов в раджгрихе где Татхагата поднял цветок и несомненно это был цветок чая, это однозначно , а потому и верно и никаких вопросов и мнений на этот сче быть не может тк не в этом суть.
> и даже один чел-к это понял.


Свидетель, что Вы можете сказать о сортности этого чая?

----------


## Chantu

да цветок камелии обыкновенной,
 на самом деле по моим источникам в то время в Бхарате а тем паче Паталипутре чая не было, это уже безумный патриарх замутил на западе.
А в чем я думаю я буду не понят если скажу что это был лотос.
Когда я смотрю на пруд с лотосами я теряю все свои омрачения. Хотя в горах лотосы и не растут , но их вполне могли принести миряне как подношение Татхагате.

----------


## Шаман

> Смысл рекламы в Фанте(ТМ), а смысл чаепития совсем не в чае


Т.е. в чае смысла нет???  :EEK!:

----------


## Шаман

> да цветок камелии обыкновенной,
>  на самом деле по моим источникам в то время в Бхарате а тем паче Паталипутре чая не было, это уже безумный патриарх замутил на западе.
> А в чем я думаю я буду не понят если скажу что это был лотос.
> Когда я смотрю на пруд с лотосами я теряю все свои омрачения. Хотя в горах лотосы и не растут , но их вполне могли принести миряне как подношение Татхагате.


Свидетель, в прошлый раз Вы утверждали, что "несомненно это был цветок чая". Теперь Вы меняете показания. 
Напоминаю о том, что дача ложных показаний карается по закону.
Кроме того, Вы можете быть удалены из зала суда за проявленное неуважение к суду.  :Cool:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Т.е. в чае смысла нет???


Попейте чаю, уважаемый заседатель  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> Попейте чаю, уважаемый заседатель


а смысл?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Konsa

> а смысл?


... например,

Дзэн и чайную церемонию объединяет постоянное стремление к упрощению. Дзэн устраняет всё ненужное в своём познании высшей реальности, а чайная церемония — в жизни, одним из типичных проявлений которой является которой является чаепитие в чайной. Чайная церемония — это эстетизм примитивной простоты. Её идеал — приблизиться к природе — воплощается в том, что вы располагаетесь под соломенной крышей в комнате, едва достигающей десяти квадратных метров, которая однако, отделана и обставлена со вкусом. Дзэн также стремится содрать всю шелуху искусственности, которой человечество покрыло себя, вероятно, для того, чтобы казаться более солидным.

Чайная церемония — это своего рода приём, устраиваемый в монастыре в честь посетителей, или угощение, которое иногда устраивается для самих монахов. Натуральная чайная церемония, практикуемая в Дзэн-буддистских монастырях, стоит в стороне от искусства, которое сейчас в моде среди широких слоёв населения. Чай делает ум свежим и бодрым, но не опьяняет. Вполне естественно, что он получил широкое распространение в буддистских монастырях, и что монахи были первыми, кто привёз его в Японию.

Чайная церемония тесно связана с Дзэном не только в её практическом развитии, но в основном в сохранении духа, которым она пропитана. Существуют четыре основных принципа чайной философии по Рикю, прославленного мастера чайной церемонии XVI века: это Гармония («Ва»), Почтительность («Кэй»), Чистота («Сэй») и Спокойствие («Дзяну»). Их воплощением должна была стать и вся церемония в целом — ее смысл, дух и пафос, — а также каждый ее компонент, вплоть до мельчайших деталей. Каждый из четырех принципов мог быть в отвлечённо-философском смысле и в конкретно-практическом.

С точки зрения дзэн-буддизма японская чайная церемония может рассматриваться, как способ достижения сатори — просветления, связанного с уходом от суеты и осознания мелочности и неважности мирской суеты. Человек, достигший сатори, уподобляется Будде — со всеми вытекающими из этого последствиями.

Короче говоря, «Чай и дзэн неразделимы», если вспомнить одну старинную японскую поговорку...

Остановимся подробнее на четырех принципах чайной церемонии, сформулированных Рикю.

Ва-Гармония — сама атмосфера чайной церемонии. Когда вы подходите к чайному домику, видите мшистые камни, заросший водоем — вольную природу, которой человек не навязал себя. Чайный дом с соломенной крышей, подпорками из неотесанного дерева или бамбука — естественное продолжение сада. В комнате полумрак: низкая крыша почти не пропускает света. Ни одного лишнего предмета, ни одного лишнего цвета. На полке в чайной комнате стоят кувшин с водой, подставка для черпака, чашка для воды. На всем патина старины, дыхание вечности. Время как бы остановилось. Только ковш из срезанного бамбука и свежая полотняная скатерть. Вся обстановка призвана отвлечь вас от повседневности, привести дух в состояние умиротворенности, равновесия.
Калиграфия для токонома. Когда на такую долго смотришь, наступают Ва, Кэй, Сэй и Дзяну
Калиграфия для токонома. Когда на такую долго смотришь, наступают Ва, Кэй, Сэй и Дзяну

Кэй-Почтительность предполагает чистосердечные, добрые отношения между людьми. Чайный дом — не только обитель простоты и естественности, но и обитель Справедливости. Почтительность предписывает, чтобы все чувствовали себя равными и знатный не кичился своей знатностью, а бедный не стыдился своей бедности. Тот, кто входит в чайную комнату, должен преодолеть в себе чувство превосходства.

Сэй-Чистота должна быть во всем: в чувствах, в мыслях. Истоки культа чистоты восходят к обряду Великого очищения.

Дзяну-Спокойствие предполагает полный покой, внешний и внутренний, уравновешенность, безмятежность. Недаром иероглиф дзяку (спокойствие) переводят как нирвана. Эти четыре элемента необходимы для доведения этого искусства до совершенства: они составляют существенную часть организованной братской общины, примером которой является жизнь Дзэн-буддистского монастыря. О той совершенной дисциплине, которую соблюдают монахи, можно судить по заметке Тэй Мэйдо, учёного-конфуцианца династии Сун, посетившего однажды монастырь Дзёриндзи: «Здесь мы наблюдаем поистине классические формы ритуала в том виде, как они практиковались во времена трёх древних династий». Эти три древние династии являются идеалом, о котором мечтал каждый учёный государственный деятель Китая. В те времена всё предельно соответствовало тому, чего хотели люди, и народ наслаждался всей полнотой счастья, которое только возможно при хорошем правительстве. Даже в наше время монахи Дзэн-буддисты проходят курс индивидуального и коллективного обучения церемониалу. Иероглиф, обозначающий «гармонию», также может означать «нежность» (явараги), и термин «нежность» лучше передаёт тот дух, который царит на протяжении всей чайной церемонии. Гармония скорее связана с формой, тогда как нежность — с внутренним переживанием. Общая атмосфера чайной комнаты стремится пропитать этой нежностью всё вокруг: предметы, к которым вы прикасаетесь — нежные, аромат в комнате — нежный, она нежно освещена, и звуки вы слышите нежные. Вы берёте в руки чашку ручной работы, неправильной формы, и иногда неровно покрытую глазурью, но несмотря на всю примитивность, этот маленький прибор дышит своеобразным очарованием и нежностью, умиротворённостью и скромностью. Курильница никогда не распространяет терпкого и возбуждающего запаха, а испускает нежный аромат, наполняющий собою всё. Окна и шторы также преисполнены нежного очарования, и комната всегда залита мягким и спокойным светом, который предрасполагает к созерцательному настроению. Ветерок, просачивающийся сквозь иглы старой сосны, гармонично сливается с шипением железного чайника на огне.

Нежность души или мягкосердечие поистине являются основой нашей жизни на земле. Если чайная церемония имеет целью учредить своё небольшое царство Будды, оно должно начинаться с нежности души.

Важно отметить, что чайная церемония своим содержанием идеально переплетается с тремя философскими понятиями — югэн (красота сокровенного), саби (прелесть обыденного) и ваби (вечное одиночество).

И еще. Ошибкой будет считать, что целью чайной церемонии является стремление к идеальной красоте. Высшим достижением считалось достижение естественности. Именно поэтому совершенно неправильно представление о чайной церемонии, как о сложном и вычурном ритуале. Мы просто принадлежим к другой культуре и смотрим на тяною другими глазами. Не забывайте, что самой причиной современной чайной церемонии стало стремлении ее основателей к простоте.

взято отсюда  http://teatips.ru/index.php?act=2&id=548&dep=18

----------


## Chantu

да первый раз я давал показания под давление Мары, и сейчас полностью отказываюсь от них.

----------


## Chantu

указанный сайт титипс самый лучший и форумовчане там все добрые люди.
проверенно электроникой. все что вы хотели узнать о чае,но боялись спросить есть на этом сайте. Саду Саду.

----------


## Шаман

> ... например,
> 
> ... http://teatips.ru/index.php?act=2&id=548&dep=18


Тута давеча надысь мне предлагали заварить чашку чаю.
Сейчас же предлагается углубиться в постижение основ чайной церемонии.

Итак, почтенные, расскажите, сколько надо прочитать чайных мануалов, чтобы заварить чашку чая и прийти к простоте и безыскусности?

----------


## Chantu

Нежность души или мягкосердечие  не даются так просто. это годы упорных тренировок. для того что-бы пить чай надо просто пить чай. а как вас захватит эта чайная сила вот тогда вы на все деньги ваши чайников разных и накупите.
Да и не забудьте о Гадхе.

Эта чашка с чаем в моих  руках,
внимательность наполняет ее полностью.
Мое  тело и мой ум, 
Находятся  в совершенном единстве.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тута давеча надысь мне предлагали заварить чашку чаю.
> Сейчас же предлагается углубиться в постижение основ чайной церемонии.
> 
> Итак, почтенные, расскажите, сколько надо прочитать чайных мануалов, чтобы заварить чашку чая и прийти к простоте и безыскусности?


Оно и понятно, что мега-простота достигается лишь после того, как буквы из ушей полезут и все деньги будут отданы за чай с куста, "на который писали Патриархи, отпиливая себе ноги"...

----------


## Шаман

Ясно... 
по поводу чашки чая
сплошное лукавство

----------


## Шаман

> Мое  тело и мой ум, 
> Находятся  в совершенном единстве.


А Вы сами в это время где находитесь?  :EEK!:

----------


## Аньезка

> указанный сайт титипс самый лучший и форумовчане там все добрые люди.
> проверенно электроникой. все что вы хотели узнать о чае,но боялись спросить есть на этом сайте. Саду Саду.


Да-да, хороший сайт
http://teatips.ru/threads.php?act=1&id=33
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Chantu

именно в самадхи находится человек когда его тело и ум едины,
это состояние сознания. Понятие сам тут размывается так-же как и другие понятия. Если ваши мысли с полногрудой красавицей то и вы сами становитесь едины с ней....а если в самадхи то вы становитесь сами бодхиссатвой.

----------


## Шаман

> именно в самадхи находится человек когда его тело и ум едины,


Это всё известно. А Вы в этот момент где находитесь?

----------


## Поляков

> если в самадхи то вы становитесь сами бодхиссатвой.


Раз тема в ветке про дзен. 
"Во время нашего последнего путешествия по Западной Европе он (дзен мастер Сунг Сан) обнаружил, что многие люди не понимают, какое место в практике дзен занимает самадхи. Он повторял вновь и вновь, что  самадхи – «единый ум» или «неподвижный ум» - хотя и может появляться во время практики, но не являются целью дзен. Настоящая цель нашей практики – это истина, или «ясный ум», и правильное действие из момента в момент."

----------


## Piotr

даешЬ срединный путь! поступления свежего  вьетнамского 4ая Нгуен в недра вьетнамского рынка на м.Дубровка (указатели к рынку на4инаются уже в метро) 550р за кг. хо4у сообщить 4тоето не пиар рынка вьет одежды,а пост за развитие 4айной культуры.уважаемые форум4ане, подскажите,  вьетнамцы исповедуют дзэн?

----------


## Konsa

> Тута давеча надысь мне предлагали заварить чашку чаю.
> Сейчас же предлагается углубиться в постижение основ чайной церемонии.
> 
> Итак, почтенные, расскажите, сколько надо прочитать чайных мануалов, чтобы заварить чашку чая и прийти к простоте и безыскусности?


...я не предлагала тебе ничего   :Cool:  
(могла ба быть ответом, но ты любишь вопросы  :EEK!:

----------


## Konsa

:Smilie:  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Поляков

Бабочек заваривать предлагаете?  :EEK!:

----------


## Шаман

> ...я не предлагала тебе ничего   
> (могла ба быть ответом, но ты любишь вопросы


Вот незадача...
Между тем вопросы иногда более реальны, чем ответы.  :Confused:

----------


## Alex

Да выпейте уже чаю-то! В конце концов.

----------


## Шаман

> Да выпейте уже чаю-то! В конце концов.


С бабочками?

----------


## Шаман

Ъть, кто мне одолжит гнутую чашку и кривой чайник для проникновения в простоту и безыскусность?
Ну и немного заварки, во временное пользование.

----------


## Поляков

> Да выпейте уже чаю-то! В конце концов.


Ничего не напоминает этот замечательный топик?  :Smilie: 



> ГЛАВА СЕДЬМАЯ,
>       в которой пьют чай как ненормальные.
> 
> Тут Алису осенило. Она вдруг все поняла.
>      - Ах, так вот почему у вас тут так много чайной посуды накопилось! -
> воскликнула она.
>      - Именно, именно,- сказал Шляпа со вздохом.- У нас всегда время
> только пить чай! Представляешь? Даже нет времени помыть все эти штуки.
>      - Значит, вам приходится все время пересаживаться, да? - спросила
> ...

----------


## Ho Shim

> 3000 уе за один листок.


Засушен, хранился 1000 лет в Индии, потом вывезен в Китай, потом в Англию, потом США, далее следы утеряны и говорят он находится в коллекции одного олигарха-гербариста  :Smilie:

----------


## Chantu

для чайной церемонии нужен не только чай......
а на качество и вкус и на настроение влияет обстановка и утварь,
любомудрые други и подруги вот еще один аспект поэзии!

----------


## Chantu

Московская Ассоциация преподавателей японского чайного искусства дома Урасэнкэ, НП «Тяною» и Фонд Японский Сад представляют Вашему вниманию

20-21 июня 2008 г. - ТРАДИЦИОННОЕ ЯПОНСКОЕ ЧАЙНОЕ ДЕЙСТВО

Единственный открытый показ в году

Мы рады сообщить, что в этом году ставший уже традиционным Летний Тякай 2008 в Ботаническом Саду пройдет 20 и 21 июня (пятница и суббота).

----------


## Konsa

:Smilie: 


> Бабочек заваривать предлагаете?


http://smeshariki.ru/ru/download/music.htm

жми на бабочку ...

----------


## Dмитрий

Коллеги, а не задумывались, почему именной чаепитие стало культурой? Если посмотреть, еще потребление чего обросло ритуалами, аксессуарами, поэтикой; вкус, вид, цвет и запах каких продуктов стал объектом сложной оценки экспертов, дегустации, анализа и критики,  то в ряд к чаю добавятся: кофе, вино, различные крепкие напитки и сигары. Становится понятным то, что объединяет их. Кроме необходимости выделить достаточное количество свободного времени для неторопливой дегустации (кроме кофе), все эти продукты обладают способностью тонизировать и стимулировать нервную систему, вызывать некое измененное состояние психики (на начальном этапе потребления. Потом вместо этого остается лишь зависимость).  
Не задумывался никто, почему именно такие, а не иные способы приготовления чая предлагаются как наилучшие (например, в китайской и японской традициях)? Да потому, что именно они обеспечивают максимальную концентрацию кофеина при минимальном количестве других веществ, смягчающих его действие. Поэтому (думаю согласится каждый), если человек не был привычен к крепкому чаю или кофе, в начале увлечения чайными церемониями он, во время чаепития, всегда чувствовал приятное возбуждение, хорошо работали мозги, поднималось настроение и возникало желание оживленно общаться с собеседником. Дельцы от чайного бизнеса и экзальтированные юноши и барышни дополняли ощущения эти различными поэтическими или эзотерическими разглагольствованиями, однако, на деле все просто - чистая биохимия!
Я сам люблю выпить чашечку хорошего чая или кофе (да еще за красиво сервированным столом, с вкусными сладостями и в хорошей компании), однако, думаю не нужно примешивать сюда ничего эзотерического.

----------


## Ersh

Ну отчего же, есть своя культура употребления любого напитка (я не говорю о современных фаст-дринках).

----------


## Dмитрий

> Ну отчего же, есть своя культура употребления любого напитка (я не говорю о современных фаст-дринках).


Думаю, не любого, а именно обладающего такими способностями. Ведь, при желании, можно было бы найти утонченность вкуса и запаха, ритуализировать и поэтизировать изготовление и потребление, например, каких-нибудь травяных настоев, кои, например любят пить любители бани. Так нет же. Не возбуждают они, не изменяют сознание, вот и не стали частью и объектом особой культуры. 

Кстати, вот, например, отрывок из оценки сигары: "...В начале встречи сигара держится по-консульски скромно и скрытно – её дипломатические намерения неясны по табачно-животному аромату – это, так сказать, лишь «внешние соблазняющие признаки» выступающей в столь почтенном чине дамы.
Курение протекает весьма прохладно и комфортно – ничто не говорит о страстно-огненной природе внепротокольной связи. На данном этапе сигара демонстрирует весьма спокойный и глубокий характер.
К аромату примешивается древесно-пряный оттенок, идеально дополняющий табачную с животным оттенком доминанту...."

Интересно то, что каждый из объектов такого "фетишизма" связан еще и определенным стилем жизни (и мысли). Сигара, например - элемент дольче вита, надувания щек, "жизнь удалась"; зеленый чай зачастую атрибут "духовности", "эзотерики", "эко".

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Не знаю, как Вам Дмитрий, мне нравится кофе,сигары и чай.

----------


## Dмитрий

> Не знаю, как Вам Дмитрий, мне нравится кофе,сигары и чай.


Да и мне очень нравятся  :Embarrassment:  Главное а) не злоупотреблять, б) не накручивать вокруг никакой мистики и эзотерики и в) не надувать щеки, изображая супер эксперта  :Wink: 

Во, наверное это я сейчас универсальное правило сформулировал относительно всего  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ersh

> Думаю, не любого, а именно обладающего такими способностями. Ведь, при желании, можно было бы найти утонченность вкуса и запаха, ритуализировать и поэтизировать изготовление и потребление, например, каких-нибудь травяных настоев, кои, например любят пить любители бани. Так нет же. Не возбуждают они, не изменяют сознание, вот и не стали частью и объектом особой культуры.


Видите ли, наверное дело в том, что любители бани ритуализировали употребление пива :Smilie:

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Да причём тут мистика и эзотерика просто кофе и сигара, закурю прямо сечас.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Если хотите, приезжайте Все в Петергоф на следующие выходные, у нас с женой своё кафе, кофе весьма приличный хватит на всех , захотите купим сигар. Как раз будут праздники день города.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Если хотите, приезжайте Все в Петергоф на следующие выходные, у нас с женой своё кафе, кофе весьма приличный хватит на всех , захотите купим сигар. Как раз будут праздники день города.


Ах, кофе и сигары! Но у нас как раз ретрит начинается ...

----------


## Шаман

> Не задумывался никто, почему именно такие, а не иные способы приготовления чая предлагаются как наилучшие (например, в китайской и японской традициях)? Да потому, что именно они обеспечивают максимальную концентрацию кофеина при минимальном количестве других веществ, смягчающих его действие. Поэтому (думаю согласится каждый), если человек не был привычен к крепкому чаю или кофе, в начале увлечения чайными церемониями он, во время чаепития, всегда чувствовал приятное возбуждение, хорошо работали мозги, поднималось настроение и возникало желание оживленно общаться с собеседником.


Категорически несогласен. 
Вы можете сами провести эксперимент, купив хороший улунский чай. Одну порцию попросите заварить мастера, а вторую сами растолчёте в ступке в порошок и зальёте кипятком. 
В первом случае получите напиток с необычайным богатством аромата и вкуса. Эти сочетания, к тому же, будут изменяться от заварки к заварке.
Во втором случае получите бодрящий терпкий напиток с ароматом сырой картошки, который пить будет не очень приятно.
Выводы сделаете сами.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Пёстрый у Вас есть мой телефон, в любое время.

----------


## Dмитрий

> Категорически несогласен. 
> Вы можете сами провести эксперимент, купив хороший улунский чай. Одну порцию попросите заварить мастера, а вторую сами растолчёте в ступке в порошок и зальёте кипятком. 
> В первом случае получите напиток с необычайным богатством аромата и вкуса. Эти сочетания, к тому же, будут изменяться от заварки к заварке.
> Во втором случае получите бодрящий терпкий напиток с ароматом сырой картошки, который пить будет не очень приятно.
> Выводы сделаете сами.



Да это понятно. Я не отрицаю, что у правильно приготовленных напитков замечательный аромат, вкус и цвет. (Хотя этот вопрос неоднозначен. Дело в том, что зачастую положительные ощущения формируются на уровне рефлексии. У людей, ранее не испытавших удовольствия от стимуляции кофеином, нет ощущения удовольствия от вкуса кофе или чая без сахара). И понятно, что все можно испортить неправильным приготовлением.

Я хотел сказать лишь о том, что многие свойства чая, окрашенные утонченными и экзальтированными натурами в разнообразные поэтические тона, объясняются довольно просто - стимулирующим действием кофеина. 

Просто спокойно нужно относиться к "попить  чайку", без экзальтации и фанатизма. Попить чайку - это просто попить чайку.

----------


## Chantu

ДА по всему видно...при всем моем уважении к Дмитрию....что вы не употребляете чай как это можно назвать (по взрослому). При том что может судить ваш ум по наслышке или по умозаключениям нельзя судить так однозначно. Многие не глупые люди судили о хорошем чае испытав хороший чай на себе. Уверяю вас не все сводиться к биохимии и экзальтации...хотя именно так может показаться со стороны.....но даже шаман видно знает о чем говорит :Smilie: )

----------


## Chantu

считаю пропаганду и сравнение табакокурения и чая не только неуместными но и осудительным делом...да простят меня братья кто еще сидит на этой игле.. ибо уверен что курение приводит к разрушению тела и ума а чай это лекарство для обоих.

----------


## Шаман

> Да это понятно. Я не отрицаю, что у правильно приготовленных напитков замечательный аромат, вкус и цвет. (Хотя этот вопрос неоднозначен. Дело в том, что зачастую положительные ощущения формируются на уровне рефлексии. У людей, ранее не испытавших удовольствия от стимуляции кофеином, нет ощущения удовольствия от вкуса кофе или чая без сахара). И понятно, что все можно испортить неправильным приготовлением.


Попробуйте порассуждать логически, без фанатизма и желания свести всё к стимуляции кофеином (которого в чае нет, там основное тонизирующее вещество - теин).
Как Вы думаете, почему знатоки чая предпочитают хороший крупнолистовой чай пакетированному, если кофеин один и тот же? Почему не употребляют кофеин в чистом виде?
И что можно испортить при "неправильном приготовлении"? Кофеин???  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dмитрий

> ДА по всему видно...при всем моем уважении к Дмитрию....что вы не употребляете чай как это можно назвать (по взрослому). При том что может судить ваш ум по наслышке или по умозаключениям нельзя судить так однозначно. Многие не глупые люди судили о хорошем чае испытав хороший чай на себе. Уверяю вас не все сводиться к биохимии и экзальтации...хотя именно так может показаться со стороны.....но даже шаман видно знает о чем говорит)


Уважаемый Chantu, как-то Вы очень коряво пишите... "судить ум по наслышке"... "судить ум по умозаключениям..." Я ничего не понял... извините... :Confused:  
А употреблять чай по-взрослому - это как? Чифирить что-ли?

----------


## Dмитрий

> Попробуйте порассуждать логически, без фанатизма и желания свести всё к стимуляции кофеином (которого в чае нет, там основное тонизирующее вещество - теин).
> Как Вы думаете, почему знатоки чая предпочитают хороший крупнолистовой чай пакетированному, если кофеин один и тот же? Почему не употребляют кофеин в чистом виде?
> И что можно испортить при "неправильном приготовлении"? Кофеин???


Да нет, уважаемый Шаман, именно кофеин http://www.chaigorod.com/tea/interes...42084cd03a2d84 . Просто кофеин, содержащийся в чае называют теином. Этот алкалоид является достаточно сильным стимулятором и часто вызывает зависимость. (Ученые спорят только какую - психическую или физиологическую).

По поводу чайного напитка. Несомненно, он содержит еще и массу других, полезных, придающих вкус и аромат, элементов. Например, эфирные масла, аромат которых позволяет наслождаться чайной церемонией в ее китайском варианте (когда нюхают те маленькикие стаканчики, из которых чай выливается в пиалочки при переворачивании этой пары (забыл, как все это называется)). 

Содержание и пропорции всех этих веществ в настое и определяет его вкус и аромат, которые, несомненно, зависят как от самого чайного листа, так и от воды, способа приготовления и т.п.
Этого никто не оспаривает. Но! Таки веществ и продуктов, вкусом и ароматом которых можно наслаждаться, великое множество, но в КУЛЬТУРУ ПОТРЕБЛЕНИЯ, со все сложной системой ритуализации, дегустации и т.д. оформилось лишь потребление СТИМУЛИРУЮЩИХ и ИЗМЕНЯЮЩИХ СОЗНАНИЕ (но не порицаемых социально и относительно безвредных, а может даже и полезных) продуктов.

Меня лишь смешат те навороты, которыми обставляют простую вещь типа "попить чайку" в клубах типа "У Виногородского". Ну, каждый зарабатывает бабло по-своему. Хочу лишь сказать, чаепитие так же связано с дзен-практикой, как и кефиропитие и картошко-едение. Т.е. все в одинаковой степени может (и должно) быть практикой.

----------


## Ersh

Не спорьте с Шаманом. Пока не попробуете его чая, ничего в чае не поймете.

----------


## Dмитрий

> Не спорьте с Шаманом. Пока не попробуете его чая, ничего в чае не поймете.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chantu

> Уважаемый Chantu, как-то Вы очень коряво пишите... "судить ум по наслышке"... "судить ум по умозаключениям..." Я ничего не понял... извините... 
> А употреблять чай по-взрослому - это как? Чифирить что-ли?


Да пишу и думаю коряво :Big Grin: 
так уж как выходит....зато от чистого сердца..
А употреблять чай по-взрослому это надо просто много пить чай разный и по разному до или после или вместо еды ....и тогда на своем опыте вы сможете сказать да все это просто сушеный мусор с кофеином :Smilie:  или будете писать стихи или тратить всю зарплату на чай...или переживать о том что в этом году было мало утренних туманов на юге китая и аромат вашего любимого чая уже не тот что в прошлом годе...
или совсем забудете о тех ненормальных что говорят.. что у дзен и чая один вкус
я только еще раз хочу сказать что сходите в хорошее место(сейчас на таганке порядочные люди работают) посоветуйтесь с добрыми чайниками (хризолит и тд) попробуйте перед утренней медитацией или вместо нее....не головой а всем телом слейтесь со вкусом и запахом и теплом чая...

----------


## Мусуби

> Хочу лишь сказать, чаепитие так же связано с дзен-практикой, как и кефиропитие и картошко-едение. Т.е. все в одинаковой степени может (и должно) быть практикой.


Согласен,есть,кстати и церимония принятия пищи.Но всё равно,как же прекрасно посидеть или провести чайную церимонию,что-то умиротворяющее и волшебное в ней есть,завораживающей и увлекающей в свой мир,когда стихают мысли и время перестаёт существовать и пусть неромантики это связывают только с действием теина(кстати это не одно и тоже,что и кофеин).

----------


## Dмитрий

> Да пишу и думаю коряво
> так уж как выходит....зато от чистого сердца..
> А употреблять чай по-взрослому это надо просто много пить чай разный и по разному до или после или вместо еды ....и тогда на своем опыте вы сможете сказать да все это просто сушеный мусор с кофеином или будете писать стихи или тратить всю зарплату на чай...или переживать о том что в этом году было мало утренних туманов на юге китая и аромат вашего любимого чая уже не тот что в прошлом годе...
> или совсем забудете о тех ненормальных что говорят.. что у дзен и чая один вкус
> я только еще раз хочу сказать что сходите в хорошее место(сейчас на таганке порядочные люди работают) посоветуйтесь с добрыми чайниками (хризолит и тд) попробуйте перед утренней медитацией или вместо нее....не головой а всем телом слейтесь со вкусом и запахом и теплом чая...


Я был одним из первых посетителей клуба в Эрмитаже, когда он только появился и еще принадлежал Виногородскому. Помню, позабавила легкая невменяемость персонала, явно перебравшего крепкого чая. Ходил я и на японскую церемонию в чайной комнате МГУ, много читал, дегустировал, сравнивал. Совпало это с первыми годами моего пути в дзен. Многие подтвердят, что в начале знакомства с дзен ты переполнен эмоциями. Ёлки-палки, как неразумны же люди, живущие омраченной жизнью! Хочется проповедовать, обращать, наставлять, говорить на эту тему, читать книжки, короче интересно все, что связано с дзен. В этот период многие из нас начинают интересоваться чайными церемониями, цигун, хайку и т.п.  Потом это оживление проходит и остается лишь необходимость проявлять дисциплину и упорство в ежедневной  практике. Практиковать, честно говоря, лень. Многие так, незаметно для себя, и заменяют дза-дзен на чаепития, чтение книжек, занятия цигун и общение на буддийском форуме. (Меня, кстати, в этот период где-то на год выкинуло из практики. Очень сильно назад откатился). Пересиливаешь, заставляешь себя сидеть. Ну а потом... остается просто практика. Все очень просто. Шелуха потихонечку слетает... Перестаешь играться в китайского монаха...   

В общем, это не значит, что утратилась способность воспринимать вкус и аромат. Наоборот, она, вследствие практики осознанности, даже усилилась, чувства стали тоньше, обострились. Однако эта же осознанность позволила четко видеть возбуждение ума от его стимуляции кофеином, время появления и исчезновения эйфории, начало возбужденного желания общаться и затухание.

При этом у меня такие эпитеты стали потихоньку исчезать из лексикона, как "волшебный аромат", "слился в одно целое с чаем", "унесся на волнах... чего-то там, забыл чего". Все простым каким-то стало. Тонкие оттенки вкуса и запаха воспринимаются... но... вот и все... Не знаю даже как передать это. Попить хорошего чаю - это просто попить хорошего чаю... больше ничего

----------


## Dмитрий

> Согласен,есть,кстати и церимония принятия пищи.Но всё равно,как же прекрасно посидеть или провести чайную церимонию,что-то умиротворяющее и волшебное в ней есть,завораживающей и увлекающей в свой мир,когда стихают мысли и время перестаёт существовать и пусть неромантики это связывают только с действием теина(кстати это не одно и тоже,что и кофеин).


Конечно здорово, кто бы спорил! А знаете, как прекрасно выкурить хорошую кубинскую сигару с рюмочкой пятилетнего порто после сытного и вкусного обеда. А выпить бокал немного терпкого итальянского вина, закусывая хорошим сыром и болтая о том и сем с близким и хорошим человеком. Да еще летом, на веранде... птички поют... Не менее волшебно и умиротворяюще  :Wink:

----------


## Шаман

> При этом у меня такие эпитеты стали потихоньку исчезать из лексикона, как "волшебный аромат", "слился в одно целое с чаем", "унесся на волнах... чего-то там, забыл чего". Все простым каким-то стало. Тонкие оттенки вкуса и запаха воспринимаются... но... вот и все... Не знаю даже как передать это. Попить хорошего чаю - это просто попить хорошего чаю... больше ничего


Похоже на саморекламу.  :Confused:

----------


## Komuso

> Многие подтвердят, что в начале знакомства с дзен ты переполнен эмоциями. Ёлки-палки, как неразумны же люди, живущие омраченной жизнью! Хочется проповедовать, обращать, наставлять, говорить на эту тему, читать книжки, короче интересно все, что связано с дзен. В этот период многие из нас начинают интересоваться чайными церемониями, цигун, хайку и т.п.  Потом это оживление проходит и остается лишь необходимость проявлять дисциплину и упорство в ежедневной  практике.


Интересно, что у меня это проходило в обратном порядке. Оживление и эмоции были 25 лет назад, когда я начинал заниматься боевыми искусствами. Потом через медитацию пришёл к Дзэн-музыке, от неё к японским садам и к чаю. А вот к Дзэн я пришёл довольно сознательно и без эйфории. Причём, проходя по ступеням, я не заменял одно другим. Я дополнял, когда начинал понимать, каким образом одна активность связана с другой.

Чай для меня - это не просто "попить хорошего чаю". Это момент, когда я могу остановить бег времени..

----------


## Поляков

> Если хотите, приезжайте Все в Петергоф на следующие выходные, у нас с женой своё кафе, кофе весьма приличный хватит на всех , захотите купим сигар. Как раз будут праздники день города.


Да! Давно хочу привезти в Петергоф дочку. А если есть какие-то контакты - только плюс. Адрес можно в личку, а то могут принять за рекламу.  :Smilie:  Петергоф - замечательное место, особенно зимой, весной, летом и осенью. Здорово, что у вас там свой бизнес, удивительное место!

----------


## Мусуби

> А знаете, как прекрасно выкурить хорошую кубинскую сигару с рюмочкой пятилетнего порто


Не знаю потому,как не курю,не нравиЦа и к алкоголю отношусь скептически,потому,как мозги туманит,куда приятнее наслаждаться чистым разумом!

----------


## Aiker

А правда, что чайную церемонию нужно обязательно проводить с глиняными кружками с трещинами, а чай кипятить именно на огне?
И пить из одной кружки по кругу?
Глинянные кружки я конечно куплю, но на огне - разве только на даче....
Но это редко.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> А правда, что чайную церемонию нужно обязательно проводить с глиняными кружками с трещинами, а чай кипятить именно на огне?
> И пить из одной кружки по кругу?
> Глинянные кружки я конечно куплю, но на огне - разве только на даче....
> Но это редко.


Важно состояние ума, а не внешний вид чашек.

----------


## Komuso

> А правда, что чайную церемонию нужно обязательно проводить с глиняными кружками с трещинами, а чай кипятить именно на огне?


Почему именно так?

----------


## Ersh

В японской чайной церемонии каждый предмет и каждое движение несет особую смысловую нагрузку. Здесь все подчинено ваба-саби "красоте в прстоте". Поэтому чашки, например, должны производить впечатление грубых и простых

----------


## Aiker

> В японской чайной церемонии каждый предмет и каждое движение несет особую смысловую нагрузку. Здесь все подчинено ваба-саби "красоте в прстоте". Поэтому чашки, например, должны производить впечатление грубых и простых


Есть дза-дзен, есть "постоянный дзен", то есть дзен "по-жизни", как сейчас говорят, есть созерцательный дзен. У меня вопрос - может ли чайная церемония полностью заменить дза-дзен?
Если, конечно, относиться к ней как к серьёзной практике?

----------


## Komuso

> У меня вопрос - может ли чайная церемония полностью заменить дза-дзен?
> Если, конечно, относиться к ней как к серьёзной практике?


Я задал этот вопрос учительнице. Вот её ответ:
"Да, чайная церемония является медитативной практикой и может заменить дза-дзэн... но зависит от того, кто является учителем..."

----------


## Ersh

> Есть дза-дзен, есть "постоянный дзен", то есть дзен "по-жизни", как сейчас говорят, есть созерцательный дзен. У меня вопрос - может ли чайная церемония полностью заменить дза-дзен?
> Если, конечно, относиться к ней как к серьёзной практике?


Я думаю вот как. Если Вы начнете изучать чайную церемонию у Мастера чайной церемонии, то для того, чтобы постичь ее глубинный смысл, Вам надо будет практиковать дзадзен. Если Вы освоите дзадзен и чайную церемонию, то тогда Вы сможете практиковать ее как дзадзен. Что относится к любому другому занятию.

----------


## Fat

> Важно состояние ума, а не внешний вид чашек.


А чашки и их "внешний" вид - они где?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fat

> Согласен,есть,кстати и церимония принятия пищи.Но всё равно,как же прекрасно посидеть или провести чайную церимонию,что-то умиротворяющее и волшебное в ней есть,завораживающей и увлекающей в свой мир,когда стихают мысли и время перестаёт существовать и пусть неромантики это связывают только с действием теина(кстати это не одно и тоже,что и кофеин).


Лечу от чайноцеремониальной зависимости методом дутья чараса на смашане. Дорого. Эффективно.

----------


## dongen

чайная церемония - это уже действие в Дхарме, для начала надо освоить хоть немного Дхарму, бездействие и умиротворение, чтобы питьё чая стало настоящей Церемонией.

----------

Pema Sonam (17.12.2008)

----------


## Aiker

> чайная церемония - это уже действие в Дхарме, для начала надо освоить хоть немного Дхарму, бездействие и умиротворение, чтобы питьё чая стало настоящей Церемонией.


Я получил ответ. Спасибо.

----------


## Chantu

> Я задал этот вопрос учительнице. Вот её ответ:
> "Да, чайная церемония является медитативной практикой и может заменить дза-дзэн... но зависит от того, кто является учителем..."


можно провести красивую чайную церемонию и это не будет медитативной практикой ....и вполне можно пить воду из стакана и это будет медитация, но как замечательно и неповторимо совместить красивую чайную церемонию и медитацию...

----------


## Дохо

А белый чай - это что?

----------


## Chantu

белый чай это самый тонкий и деликатный из всего ряда....что бы оценить его нужна немалая подготовка....не буду говорить о всем что можно прочесть легко в сети о нем....но сначало попробуйте Бай Му Дань , белый пион..собирают почку и два листика, покрытые белым ворсом...этим почти все сказано, а на самом деле ничего пока вы не попробуете...
сОВЕТУЮ ЗАГЛЯНУТЬ в ТЦ Дружба что на новослободской и найти там на винтовой лестнице на 2 этаже от фонтана чайную лавку...помниться там был не дорогой и примилый Белый пион....но что еще более важно,как его пить и заваривать...купите маленькую гайвань и пиалу на 3-5 маленьких глотка...вода должна быль не более 80 гр и время заварки примерно 3-5 сек,
чай должен зенять 40-50 проц места в гайвани, и маленькими глотками с кончика языка до корня языка а потом по верхнебй небу разольется небесный вкус утреннего тумана...

----------


## Laodi

> белый чай это самый тонкий и деликатный из всего ряда....что бы оценить его нужна немалая подготовка....


Честно говоря, я его попробовала раньше красных и улунов, а полюбила сразу же. И кстати, по своему действию белый чай очень силен.

А если кто хочет по-настоящему распробовать чай, лучше в первый раз сходить в чайный клуб, чтобы его заваривали мастера. имхо

----------


## Дохо

> ...сОВЕТУЮ ЗАГЛЯНУТЬ в ТЦ Дружба что на новослободской и найти там на винтовой лестнице на 2 этаже от фонтана чайную лавку...


Благодарю за ответ - но вот советом воспользоваться не смогу: не в Москве обитаю :Smilie:

----------


## Мусуби

> .но сначало попробуйте Бай Му Дань , белый пион..собирают почку и два листика, покрытые белым ворсом...этим почти все сказано, а на самом деле ничего пока вы не попробуете...


Ещё Серебрянные иглы очень хорош.А ещё хохма,в Сочи,в ларьке специализирующимся на краснадарском чае(сделали прям из него экзотику) предлагали пол-литровую баночку белого чая,собранного якобы со всей плантации,за 18тыщ,на кого это расчитано :EEK!:

----------


## Komuso

> можно провести красивую чайную церемонию и это не будет медитативной практикой ....и вполне можно пить воду из стакана и это будет медитация, но как замечательно и неповторимо совместить красивую чайную церемонию и медитацию...


Когда-то я спросил учительницу, в какой обстановке лучше проводить медитацию. Она ответила: "А почему бы её не проводить там, где ты находишься?" Это я к тому, что "красота" чайной церемонии существует только в сознании...

----------


## Chantu

согласен со всеми добрыми людьми...красота внутри каждого из нас но и ужас так-же внутри...надо поливать только добрый всходы ума...вот это и есть практика.. а чай может проникнуть и внутрь тела и духа одновременно...вот в чем его сила.
А фильмы ужасов и алкоголь поливают ужасы внутри.(но это уже не чайная тема)
Чай и Jnana вот что держит меня на поверхности.

----------


## Aiker

:Confused:  Извините за дикое сравнение, но чайная церемония нашла своё место в зонах и тюрьмах (почифирить... кажется).
Я понимаю, что чай в этом случае - замена алкоголю, наркотикам, но тем не менее сложился свой обряд, условности, правила и т.д.

----------


## Поляков

> Извините за дикое сравнение, но чайная церемония нашла своё место в зонах и тюрьмах (почифирить... кажется).


Гы, действительно. Церемония со своей философией и строгими правилами, сакральными объектами и тп  :Smilie: 

"Заваривают чифир следующим образом - кипятится вода и сразу затем сверху высыпается заварка. Важно, чтобы воды была почти полная емкость - как раз столько, чтобы высыпанная сверху заварка полностью эту емкость заполнила. Все это накрывается и ни в коем случае не перемешивается - чай должен пропариться. Время ожидания - около 10 минут. Признаком готовности является опускание листов на дно. Говорят, чай "упал". Его фильтруют через ситечко, если таковое имеется (предмет культовый и особо оберегаемый) - и чифир готов. 

Его можно еще дополнительно "подорвать". После описанного выше настаивания, еще раз, а то и два, доводят почти до кипения (это важно - не дать закипеть) - "подрывают", т.е. снова поднимают упавшую перед этим на дно заварку. Обычно это делается на огне, так как кипятильник для этого не подходит - чифир при этом приобретает неприятный привкус. А если вместо кипятильника используется "машина" - лезвия, то это и невозможно - взорвется. Хотя при невозможности развести огонь и наличии кипятильника, приходится жертвовать вкусом ради крепости. "Подорванный" чифир считается самым лучшим, но из-за сложности процедуры его делают не часто. Либо когда чая мало, либо когда есть охота и "дрова".

Пьют чифир почти сразу, когда он горячий - с большей емкости наливают немного в кружку и пускают по кругу, по мере необходимости доливая горячего. Пьют из одной посуды строго по два глотка. Таков обычай. Это важно - чтобы не было конфликтов, все должны пить одинаковое количество глотков. 

Пьют чифир строго на голодный желудок. Еда и чифирь несовместимы. Настоящий чифирист, преданный идее и понявший смысл чайного прихода, никогда не станет пить чифир после еды." Отсюда.

----------


## Chantu

есть много мест где чай находит людей...или люди находят чай.

----------


## Дохо

> Извините за дикое сравнение, но чайная церемония нашла своё место в зонах и тюрьмах (почифирить... кажется).
> Я понимаю, что чай в этом случае - замена алкоголю, наркотикам, но тем не менее сложился свой обряд, условности, правила и т.д.


Не совсем верно...
Изначально казаки пили темно-красное терпкое вино с вяжущим вкусом - называлось оно "чихир", и использовали его как тонизирующее средство. Данный сорт винограда до сих пор произрастает на С.Кавказе и известен кубанским и терским казакам. Естественно, в местах не столь отдаленных о вине можно забыть сразу - поэтому данная практика употребления возбуждающих и тонизирующих средств перешла на крепко заваренный чай. Хотя чифирь - это не чай, а соверешенно другой напиток, изготваливающийся при помощи чая.
Причем здесь казаки? А просто субкультура казачества в свое время оказала влияние на российскую уголовную субкультуру - в частности, это влияние выразилось в ряде обрядов, инициаций, иерархии, влиянии на жаргон (феню) и т.д. Помните выражение "казаки-разбойники"? Вот-вот, еще с тех, с допетровских времен казаков считали ворами :Wink:  Так что воровская культура много позаимствовала у казачества.

----------


## Aiker

Спасибо, ребята, много почерпнул из ваших сообщений.
Я сейчас вставлю ог-ром-ную... цитату из Алана Уотса, но выделю то, что вызывает у меня почтение.

Ощущение бесконечно разросшегося настоящего нигде не бывает столь сильным, как в тя-но-ю, чайной церемонии. Строго говоря, это слово обозначает нечто вроде “чай с горячей водой”. Но одной этой церемонией Дзэн так сильно повлиял на японский уклад, что тя-дзин, “чайный человек”, стал законодателем вкуса во многих искусствах, так или иначе связанных с тя-но-ю: таких, как архитектура, керамика, работа по металлу и лаку и искусство букета (икэбана).
С тех пор, как чайная церемония вошла в общепринятый комплекс образования молодых девиц, тя-но-ю обросло массой сентиментальной чепухи и ассоциируется теперь с парчовыми куколками, сидящими в залитых лунным светом комнатах и судорожно пытающимися имитировать изысканные чувства наслаждения фарфором или веткой вишни. Но в своей аскетической простоте, например, в школе Сошу Сэн, чайная церемония является подлинным выражением Дзэн, и необходимыми атрибутами для нее являются только чашка, чай и горячая вода. Если и этого нет, тя-до (“путь чая”) может практиковаться везде и с чем угодно, ибо, по существу, это то же самое, что и Дзэн.

Монашескую “чайную церемонию” ввел в Японии Эйсай, и хотя она по форме и отличалась от современной тя-но-ю, чайная церемония родилась отсюда, когда, по-видимому, в пятнадцатом веке была подхвачена светским населением. После этого тя-но-ю в собственном смысле слова усовершенствовал Сен-но Рикью (1518-1591), от которого и пошли три главных школы чаепития, процветающие до нашего времени. Чай в этой церемонии – это не обычный листовой (байховый) чай, который заваривают в горячей воде; это зеленый чай в виде мелкого порошка; его размешивают в горячей воде с помощью бамбуковой метелочки, пока он не станет тем, что китайский автор называет “пеной жидкого нефрита”. Лучше, чтобы в тя-но-ю участвовал узкий круг людей, желательно всего двое, и в прежние времена он был особенно популярен у самураев – а в наши дни – у уставших бизнесменов – как откровенный отдых от суматохи, царящей в мире*. 
Лучше всего, если хижина тя-но-ю, хоть и маленькая, расположена отдельно от основного жилища и окружена своим садиком. Пол в ней покрыт двумя татами или соломенными циновками, расположенными вокруг ямы для костра, крыша обычно из рисовой соломы, а стены, как во всех японских домах – это бумажные ширмы – седзи, укрепленные на деревянных стойках с естественной отделкой. Часть помещения занимает ниша под названием токонома, в которой висит один единственный свиток с живописью или каллиграфией, а рядом – камень, цветущая ветвь или еще какой-нибудь предмет искусства. 
___________ 
* Так как я имел честь часто получать приглашения на тя-но-ю от Сабуро Хасегавы, который обладает удивительной интуицией, посылая эти приглашения в самые лихорадочные минуты, я могу засвидетельствовать, что не знаю лучшего вида психотерапии. 

Атмосфера, хотя и не лишена торжественности, полна удивительного покоя. Гости могут беседовать друг с другом или сидеть молча – как им угодно. Хозяин неторопливо разводит костер из древесного угля и ковшиком на бамбуковой палочке наливает воду в квадратный железный котелок темно-коричневого цвета. Так же торжественно и ничуть не спеша достает он угощение и прочую утварь – блюдо с несколькими пирожными, чайную чашку и чайницу, метелочку и полоскательницу. Пока идут приготовления, течет незначительный разговор, и вскоре вода в котелке начинает тихонько закипать. Гости замолкают и слушают пение чайника. Потом хозяин сервирует гостям чай – по очереди, в одной и той же чашке: бамбуковой палочкой, изогнутой в виде ложки, он кладет в чашку чай из чайницы, заливает его кипятком с помощью черпака на длинной ручке, взбивает его до пенообразного состояния метелочкой и ставит чашку с самой красивой ее стороной перед очередным гостем. 
В тя-но-ю обычно употребляются чашки темного цвета, с грубой отделкой, часто изнутри не глазурованные – а снаружи глазурь стекает как попало – счастливая небрежность изготовления, которая представляет неисчислимые возможности для игры “управляемой случайности”. Особенно ценятся корейские чаши для риса самого дешевого сорта, крестьянская утварь с грубой фактурой, – среди них “мастера чая” находят безыскусные шедевры формы. Чайница – часто тусклого серебра или непостижимо черного лака, хотя иногда используются и старые керамические лекарственные сосуды – чисто функциональные предметы, отобранные мастерами чая за их неподдельную красоту. Однажды прославленная чайница была разбита вдребезги, а затем склеена золотым составом и стала еще более драгоценной из-за случайных переплетений тонких золотых линий, которые теперь покрыли ее поверхность. После того как чай выпит, гости могут осмотреть всю утварь, которая использовалась в церемонии, ведь каждый предмет сделан или выбран с особой тщательностью, и часто, в силу каких-то своих особенностей, должен особенно понравиться тому или иному гостю. 
Любая принадлежность тя-но-ю выбрана в соответствии с каноном вкуса, который в течение многих веков разрабатывали самые тонкие и чувствительные люди Японии. Хотя, как правило, выбор этот интуитивен, тщательные измерения предметов обнаруживают интересные и неожиданные пропорции, присущие этим созданиям спонтанной геометрии, не менее удивительным, чем спиральная раковина моллюска “наутилус” или снежинка. Архитекторы, художники, садовники и всякого рода ремесленники, – все сотрудничали с мастерами тя-но-ю, как оркестр с дирижером, так что “дзэнский вкус” проникал и в другие творения этих специалистов, предназначенные на каждый день. Это особенно относится к обычным предметам чисто функционального назначения – кухонным принадлежностям, бумажным седзи, суповым мискам, тарелкам и чашкам, циновкам, корзинкам, бутылкам и кувшинам, каждодневной одежде и сотне других простейших предметов, в которых хороший вкус японцев проявляется с особо выгодной стороны. 
Дзэнский дух тя-но-ю особенно наглядно проявляется благодаря чисто светскому характеру этого обычая, не связанного ни с литургией типа католической мессы, ни с изысканными церемониями буддизма Сингон. Хотя гости в разговоре избегают политических, финансовых и деловых вопросов, иногда они беседуют, не углубляясь в доказательства, на философские темы, но предпочтительно – об искусстве и природе. Следует помнить, что японцы включаются в такие беседы так же легко и непринужденно, как мы в разговор о спорте или о путешествиях, так что для них обсуждение красот природы не притворство, каким оно могло бы стать в нашей культуре. Далее, они не чувствуют ни малейшего стыда, признаваясь, что “сбежали” от так называемой “действительности”, от конкуренции, царящей в деловой жизни и в мире. Бегство от этих забот так же естественно и необходимо, как сон.

----------

Артемб (24.02.2009)

----------


## Chantu

хорошо сказано

----------


## Aiker

> Когда-то я спросил учительницу, в какой обстановке лучше проводить медитацию. Она ответила: "А почему бы её не проводить там, где ты находишься?" Это я к тому, что "красота" чайной церемонии существует только в сознании...


Процитировал, потому что согласен с Вами. Многие люди низводят чайную церемонию к искусству, красоте, наслаждению  и т.п.  Но это же современные, так сказать, светские обработки древнего метода медитации.
Конечно, чайную церемонию можно практиковать во всех смыслах, даже пить чай из самовара вприкуску (что тоже по-своему является церемонией),
но мне кажется, что ч.ц. является чем-то гораздо более важным, чем просто обряд, чаепитие, спокойные беседы...

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

Помнится, великий  Рикю чайной церемонией воинов благославлял.
а Вы про ненасилие :-)
Это же дзен, здесь кровищей пахнет :-))))))))

В.В.

----------


## Мусуби

> Это же дзен, здесь кровищей пахнет :-))))))))
> 
> В.В.


В честь чего у вас дзен ассоциируется с кровью???Боевые искусства,как и чайная церимония это лакмусовая бумашка,тест твоего продвижения в практике.Дзен это то,как оно есть,жизнь во всех гранях,а не бегство в иллюзию и мистицизм тибетских практик.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

Боевые искусства - подразумевают применения искусства в бою, где проливается кровь.
Дзен даже чайной церемонии имеет вполне боевое применение.
Понятно теперь, почему Дзен "ассоциируется с кровью"? 
Я - не против жизни жизни "во всех её гранях". Как раз напротив - очень даже за.

Про "бегство в иллюзию и мистицизм тибетских практик" сами додумались или где-то прочитали? :-)
Дзен  это Буддизм, как и Тибетский Буддизм -  и берут начало от Просветлённого Существа.
Общего, поверьте, между обоими вариантами не мало совсем.

В.В.

----------


## Chantu

был у меня давно спор с одним добрым человеком кто постоянно тренировался с холодным оружием и любил обсуждать дзен в культуре убийства людей.....мои же аргументы сводятся к тому что "философию дзен" могут использовать и самураи и убийцы и поломойщицы и проститутки и геи....от этого дзен не перестает быть мудрее и чище.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

У Дзена нет какой-то особенной философии, -  это всё пиар на Западе.
Обычный, нормальный Буддизм правда с японской спецификой.
Эта японская "специфика" и объясняет необычные приложения, в частности,  к "искусству убийства".

Насчёт геев - это смело. Поскольку в Абхидхарме Буддийской их не воспринимали способными к духовной практике в силу их омрачений... но вот японцы смогли однако.:-)))


В.В.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

Сорри, про отсутствие философии это я , немного, перегнул и увлёкся... :-)))

Всё-таки непостепенный путь, но правда в контексте Буддийского Пути.

В.В.

----------


## Chantu

дзен суть- дхияна-нахождение в настоящем моменте
если вы или любое другое живое существо находиться именно в настоящем моменте..это и есть дзен и просветление

----------

Артемб (24.02.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Лама Оле Нидал. "Верхом на тигре":*  :Smilie: 




> Каpмапа, конечно же, не был снобом. Будучи пpиглашенным людьми, заинтеpесованными в экзотическом визите или показе своего богатства, он pегуляpно говоpил вещи, подобные этому: "У этих людей — нет пpеданности, и плохой вкус. Они пpигласили меня для того только, чтобы говоpить своим дpузьям, что я здесь был". Затем же задачей пеpеводчика было не смутиться и выдать нечто такое, как: "Его Святейшество глубоко тpонут вашим интеpесом к Дхаpме, котоpый — важнее всего. Он думает, что ваш дом — очень кpасивый, и включит вас в свои молитвы". О последнем Каpмапа как pаз никогда не забывал, и даже малейший контакт с ним пpиносил чудесные pезультаты. Чудеса пpоисходили каждый день, и становилось все понятнее, почему тибетцы называют его "Дpагоценность Исполнения Желаний".
> 
> ... Новоявленный богач, изобpетатель какой-то технической новинки, pешил пpодемонстpиpовать свою культуpность, пpигласив лам на японскую чайную цеpемонию. Он мыл детского pазмеpа чашки и пеpеливал воду из одного миниатюpного сосуда в дpугой. Так пpошло полчаса, но чая не появлялось, и один за дpугим ламы начали взpываться смехом. Даже Каpмапе пpишлось закpыть лицо шаpфом. 
> 
> ... Что поделаешь! Не всякий понимает тонкое искусство.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

ой, а вот как быть с птичками небесными и зверушками.
Например, ослик - он что о прошлом-будущем думает? Вряд ли у него настоящий момент вполне в уме.

Надо бы корректнее Дхиану определять.

И Вы бы сузили что ли понятие Просветления,  - если человек просветлён, то из этого вытекают многообразные следствия...



В.В.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2 Вечный Жид:

Тибетцы не врубаются откровенно в чайные дела.
Они вообще многие культурные феномены игнорируют в силу простоты своей.

Хотя есть и исключения - как Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче и некоторые другие Ламы.

В.В.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Тибетские Учителя зато хорошо, как Вы изволили выразиться, "врубаются" в непосредственную практику. Ваджраяна в целом - это путь действия, активности. Особенно если речь идет о величайшем практике Ваджраяны Его Святейшестве Кармапе 16-м.

А в результате правильной практики и ее при ежедневном применении бессмысленность некоторых вещей, обрядов и ритуалов становится очевидной....  :Smilie:

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

ага, многие вещи бессмысленны - культура там разная - кино,  книжки, живопись, ритуалы там всякие ...
чего у ж там, рубите. не стесняйтесь :-)

Ничего нет странного, что тибетцев западная культура не интересует, их собственный деревенский фольклор (не слишком правда разнообразный)  вполне устраивает.

-----------------------
Что касается Тибетских Учителей, то картина там пёстрая, но 16 Кармапа - Великий Йогин вне всяких сомнений. 

В.В.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Сознательно передергиваете! 

Речь идет не о несовпадении культурных менталитетов, а тем более, "кино, книжек" (это, кстати, Вы написали - я об этом не говорил).

Я писал лишь о том, что в результате активной практики многие бессмысленные ритуалы и обряды действительно становятся бессмысленными. Показывают, так сказать, свое настоящее лицо... "Культурные различия" здесь не при чем.

По поводу "всех тибетцев" я также ничего не писал. И что их "западная культура не интересует" - вполне возможная для меня вещь...

Речь шла о ПРАК-ТИ-КУ-Ю-ЩИХ Ваджраяну.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

Про "сознательное" передергивание - это Вы как-то преувеличиваете, зачем мне Вас дергать-передергивать. :-) Вы высказываете свои мысли - я свои. Всего-то.

Тут вопрос вот в чём,  - что Вы именно имели в виду под некоторыми "вещами, обрядами и ритуалами", которые бессмыслены для практикующего Ваджраяну?

Чайная церемония  - для Вас бессмыслена?
Каллиграфия - бессмысленна?
Поэзия - бессмысленна?
Искусство составления букетов - бессмысленно?

Или использование ритуальных предметов - подношений и музыкальных инструментов в процессе практик Ваджраяны?

И для каких практиков - для Вас и людей с похожими на Ваши взгляды  понятно, - а для кого ещё? Вы про всех говорите так уверенно?

Замечу, что для некоторый людей практика Тантры наоборот добавляет смысла  в окружающем мире, наполняя обычные действия красотой, - что уж тут говорить про более сложные действия, как Чайная Церемония...
А Вы не задумывались, что стремление к упрощению, это характеристика времени упадка,  когда люди замещают глубокие переживания простыми идеями?

Что до тибетцев, то некоторый интерес к западному культурному контексту стоит проявлять, - всё-таки они западных людей учат. То есть если принимают учеников с Запада, хорошо понимать , чем наполнена их жизнь и каковы условия. если , конечно, есть серьёзный интерес и уважение. 

Что до настоящего лица - то оно у всего одинаковое, в хорошем смысле - это лицо Природы Будды.


В.В.

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Надо же, как далеко в размышлениях и борьбе за "изысканность" и "глубокий смысл"  может завести всего одна безобидная фраза:




> Так пpошло полчаса, но чая не появлялось, и один за дpугим ламы начали взpываться смехом. Даже Каpмапе пpишлось закpыть лицо шаpфом.


 :Smilie: 

Когда из практики (а практика это не что-то "обособленное"; она - сама жизнь и мое личное к ней отношение) исчезает юмор, она превращается в те самые ритуалы. 

Отсутствие юмора - возможности посмеяться не только над другими, но и над самим собою - превращает человека в сектанта, а исповедуемое им Учение - в сектантское.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

Да, давайте посмеёмся - над чайной церемонией, а так же и над (разными) тибетцами.
Там тоже не мало смешного, поверьте.

В.В.

----------


## Ноки

Приверженность к избитым стереотипам (секта - это вовсе не зацикленное сообщество это люди привнесли такой смысл) погружает нас в избитую дуальность. Даже полчаса ожидания чая, вовсе не предполагает выводов.  :Smilie:

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

насчёт выводов - тут вообще простор, "ничего святого" :-)))))))

В.В.

----------


## Ноки

Зато какой настой чая!  :Smilie:

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

Да, чай - прекрасен
а  Рикю  - велик.

У меня был чудесный фильм, где Его играл Тосиро Мифуне - 
"смерть Мастера чайной церемонии".

Но исчез в чьих-то руках... надо бы отыскать.

В.В.

----------


## Ноки

А  кто режиссёр фильма?

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

Забыл.

Там вроде бы пара фильмов выходила - но этот был очень красив.

Можно найти в сети название.

В.В.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

http://www.dvddom.ru/details/15139
вот вроде

В.В.

----------


## Aiker

> дзен суть- дхияна-нахождение в настоящем моменте
> если вы или любое другое живое существо находиться именно в настоящем моменте..это и есть дзен и просветление


(замечательно сказано!).

По-моему, дзен - это дружественный пакт индивидуума с непостижимостью мира.
____________________________________________________________
.... В наших городских условиях очень трудно проводить настоящую чайную церемонию (например, нет дорожки, ведущей к чайному домику, нет сада с сакурой за окном, нет специального колодца для омовения рук и так далее).
Поэтому я (живущий в маленьком уральском городке), разработал для себя такую церемонию:

       Чайная церемония

1.Электрочайник для кипячения воды.
2.Заварочный чайник.
3.Чашка малая для чая.
4.Чашка большая для чая.
5.Платок.
6.Свечка.
7.Спички для зажигания свечки.
8.Коробочка для чая.
9.Набор для размалывания чая (для зелёного чая).
10.Смолистые веточки сосны.
11.Тарелочка для сгоревших веточек.
12.Нож, ложка, вилка.
13.Ножницы.
14.Тарелочка с едой.
15.Сахарница (либо мёдница, либо другое).

        Порядок чайной церемонии

1.У места церемонии ставится электрочайник с водой (рядом розетка!).
2.Сервируется чайный столик.
3.Садиться на место в полулотосе так, чтобы всё было под рукой.
4.Зажигается свечка, сжигается первая веточка.
5.Читается приветствие Будде и архатам. ****
6.Порция чая засыпается в заварочный чайник.
7.Включается электрочайник.
8.Спокойное ожидание в дза-дзен.
9.Заваривается чай и взбалтывается щёточкой (зелёный).
10.Наливается в чашку. 
11.Зажигается вторая веточка.
12.Чайная церемония продолжается......

*Прим*: чайная церемония может проводиться как исключительно чайная церемония, так и как составная часть завтрака, ужина, вообще еды (в том числе лёгкой выпивки). Следует однако, сервировать еду таким образом, чтобы она соответствовала общему духу чайной церемонии, то есть была красивой внешне, её на чайном стольке должно быть немного, ложки, вилки, тарелки должны быть простыми, но соответствовать канонам церемонии в целом. Так же предпочтительно употреблять блюда из китайской или японской национальных кухонь (но это не обязательно).
Во время церемонии можно заниматься медитацией (в том числе медитацией на саму чайную церемонию), созерцанием, чтением буддийских и даосских текстов и комментариев; читать мантры, просто думать о чём-нибудь (исключая бытовуху, работу, проблемы и всё то, что «достаёт» в обычной жизни).
После окончания церемонии нужно осводить чайный столик, вымыть посуду и сложить в соответствующее место.


****

1."Мое почтение тебе, Будда Шакьямуни.
2."Мое почтение тебе, Будда Мантрейя.
3."Мое почтение тебе, Иисус Христос.
4."Мое почтение тебе, старец Лао-Цзы.
5."Мое почтение вам, бодхисаттвы, святые, архаты и бхикку.
6."Мое почтение вам, идущим по Пути Дао.

----------

Артемб (24.02.2009)

----------


## Chantu

Вот ждал я давно уважаемый Aiker ....именно так и есть ..будете у нас в первопристольной...заходите мы с вами чай то заварим...
и дорожка найдется если есть тот кто по ней сможет идти....

----------


## Aiker

> Вот ждал я давно уважаемый Aiker ....именно так и есть ..будете у нас в первопристольной...заходите мы с вами чай то заварим...
> и дорожка найдется если есть тот кто по ней сможет идти....


Да нет, брат Chantu, этот пост - как я вижу СВОЮ чайную церемонию (насколько могу по всяким обстоятельствам, в основном  бытовым), а никак не утверждение.
Как сказал кто-то из авторов - Искусство становится величайшим, когда оно не обнаруживает себя.  Я думаю, что это в полной мере относится к чайной церемонии.
Если честно, то я рассматриваю сию церемонию как практику дзен. Вкус, сорт чая, способы заварки, посуда, одежда, способы сидения, мебель и так далее, хоть и очень важно, но всё таки несущественно.
За сим -  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Артемб (24.02.2009)

----------


## Aiker

> ... например,
> 
> Дзэн и чайную церемонию объединяет постоянное стремление к упрощению. Дзэн устраняет всё ненужное в своём познании высшей реальности, а чайная церемония — в жизни, одним из типичных проявлений которой является которой является чаепитие в чайной. Чайная церемония — это эстетизм примитивной простоты. Её идеал — приблизиться к природе —  к простоте.
> 
> взято отсюда  http://teatips.ru/index.php?act=2&id=548&dep=18


Спасибо за сообщение, замечательно. :Cool:

----------


## Faradej

> 1."Мое почтение тебе, Будда Шакьямуни.
> 2."Мое почтение тебе, Будда Мантрейя.
> 3."Мое почтение тебе, *Иисус Христос*.
> 4."Мое почтение тебе, старец Лао-Цзы.
> 5."Мое почтение вам, бодхисаттвы, святые, архаты и бхикку.
> 6."Мое почтение вам, идущим по Пути Дао.


Исус разве был просветленным?

----------


## Кумо

> Исус разве был просветленным?


Вообще, похож

----------


## Faradej

> Во время церемонии можно заниматься медитацией (в том числе медитацией на саму чайную церемонию), созерцанием, чтением буддийских и даосских текстов и комментариев; читать мантры, *просто думать о чём-нибудь (исключая бытовуху, работу, проблемы и всё то, что «достаёт» в обычной жизни)*.


А о чем тогда думать? О нирване, Будде, космосе и прочей фантатики? Лучше вобще не думать чем думать об этом.

----------


## Поляков

> *Прим*: чайная церемония может проводиться как исключительно чайная церемония, так и как составная часть завтрака, ужина, вообще еды (в том числе лёгкой выпивки)...
> 
> Во время церемонии можно заниматься медитацией (в том числе медитацией на саму чайную церемонию), созерцанием, чтением буддийских и даосских текстов и комментариев; читать мантры, просто думать о чём-нибудь (исключая бытовуху, работу, проблемы и всё то, что «достаёт» в обычной жизни).


Зачет! Сначала по 150 и созерцать, созерцать, созерцать.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aiker

> Зачет! Сначала по 150 и созерцать, созерцать, созерцать.


Да нет, 150 - многовато. А вообще я где-то читал, что гостям в японской чайной церемонии подают немного сакэ.... А почему бы нет? Гости, проходя по дорожке к чайному домику в сандалях, рискуют промочить ноги если прошёл дождь, и сакэ весьма кстати...
Кроме того, если считать чайную церемонию как средство расслабления, отвлечения от суетного мира, способ достижения безмятежности и так далее, то алкоголь делает это тоже. Только очень грубо и глупо.
А вот "созерцать" - это Вы правы. Именно.

----------


## Aiker

> А о чем тогда думать? О нирване, Будде, космосе и прочей фантатики? Лучше вобще не думать чем думать об этом.


Интересный вопрос. Как принято в дзен-буддизме, нужно просто отпустить разум на волю.  Приходят мысли - пусть приходят. О Будде? - пожалуйста, пусть твой мозг думает о Будде. О нирване - на здоровье. О дхарме - ты архат.
Пусть мозг занимается своими делами, а ты - своими.
Проще всего сравнить мозг (личность, самость, Я) с любимой кошкой (собачкой), которую ты любишь, конечно, но .....

----------


## Поляков

> Гости, проходя по дорожке к чайному домику в сандалях, рискуют промочить ноги если прошёл дождь, и сакэ весьма кстати...


Особенно актуально в наших условиях. Но для здоровья полезно, кто бы спорил.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chantu

действительно в современной чайной церемонии допускается сакэ в отдельных случаях.....что лично меня сильно огорчает..но не в этом дело,а вот в чем...
Давным давно....было 2 вида чайных церемоний как поначалу в Китае так и в Дальнейшем в Японии 
1 Церемония в монастырях.
2 Светская придворная.
И как водится со временем все смешалось...и похороны и праздники решили совместить :Wink: ))

----------


## Faradej

Ну и правильно

----------


## Chantu

оно так как оно есть :Smilie:

----------


## Faradej

А вы важе выражение считаете правельным? :Wink:

----------


## Дохо

> А вы важе выражение считаете правельным?


апсалютна деццкий вапрос :Smilie: 

Давайте лучше вернемся к чаю - очень интересно было, пока не вклинилась мордовско-бобруйская речь :Smilie:

----------


## Faradej

Дак детский вопрос - тоже вопрос.

----------


## Chantu

оно так как оно есть
извините за повтор :Smilie:

----------


## Aiker

> оно так как оно есть
> извините за повтор


Я пожалуй не соглашусь. Традиции древнего искусства чайной церемонии (я имею в виду китайские (и в том числе японские, как более поздние, но сохранившие дух и принцип)) надо свято хранить. Ибо древние были гораздо умнее нас, вернее сказать - мудрее. И они знали что им нравилось и что нет.
А мы все раздёрганные (я имею ввиду не участников форума, а человека в этом мире вообще) и какие-то неустойчивые и сомневающиеся во всём.

----------


## Chantu

так я и думаю!..но не считаю свое мнение единственным и абсолютным...в любом случае ..кесарю кесарево... а богу- саби-ваби8)

----------


## Aiker

В чае дейстующие психотропы не танин, как многие думают, а теофедрин и теобромин. То же самое (примерно) в какао.
Чай _по наличию этих веществ_ имеет нечто общее с эфедрой - известном галлюцогенном растении, произрастающим (может быть ареал его уменьшился в наше время в связи с опустыниванием огромных площадей в центральной Азии) от берегов Средиземного моря до Китая.
В древности (3-2 тысячелетия д.н.э.) жители современных регионов Ирана, Ирака, Узбекистана, Казахстана и т. д. широко использовали эфедру в своих религиозных обрядах.
Эфедрин не может быть крутым  наркотикам (и хорошо), потому что в больших дозах он угнетает дыхание вплоть до остановки.
Теофедрин применяется в лечении лёгочных заболеваний, таких как астма.

----------


## Ersh

2 Aiker
Эфедрин является основой наркотика, известного под названием "винт", страшная штука.

----------


## Дохо

Прошу прощения, но здесь уместно вспомнить Панча-Шила - Пять Заповедей как минимум.
Одна из них  напоминает нам о неупотреблении алкогольных и наркотических веществ, изменяющих сознание. Поэтому если для кого-то даже чай является таким психотропным средством - пожалуйста, включите его также в перечень наркотических веществ, мешающих практике :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

Недавно знакомый привёз из Японии зелённый чай. Я был поражён. Оказалось это совсем не тот элитный китайский зелёный чай который продаётся в наших магазинах и подаётся в чайных клубах. У него яркий насыщенный зелёный цвет (а не жёлтый как у китайского) и своеобразный свежий вкус. У японцев другая технология обработки. И, говорят, благодаря этой технологии в чае сохраняется больше всяких соединений. В Москве есть несколько мест где его можно купить (370-400 руб. за 100гр). Наберёте в яндексе "сенча ичебан" и всё увидите. Есть в магазине "Чай, кофе" на Пятницкой 22. Всем советую.
Я теперь только его пью.

----------


## Aleksey L.

век живи - век учись )

----------


## Aiker

> Прошу прощения, но здесь уместно вспомнить Панча-Шила - Пять Заповедей как минимум.
> Одна из них  напоминает нам о неупотреблении алкогольных и наркотических веществ, изменяющих сознание. Поэтому если для кого-то даже чай является таким психотропным средством - пожалуйста, включите его также в перечень наркотических веществ, мешающих практике


Я думаю, что чай не является психотропным средством как напиток.
Так же как и кофе.
Действительно, доза теобромина или кофеина мо;ет привести сначала к остановке дыхания и смерти, а уж потом подействовать как наркотик.
Ну не глупо-ли?http://board.buddhist.ru/images/icons/icon5.gif

----------


## Дохо

> Я думаю, что чай не является психотропным средством как напиток.
> Так же как и кофе.


Я тоже так думаю - хотя если у кого-то, судя по репликам отдельных участников, возникают такие сомнения: пусть лично для себя тогда относят чай и кофе к заповеди "не пей" :Smilie:

----------


## Enso

to Gaza

"Сентя" -  это не самый лучший и качественный сорт японского зеленого чая. Попробуйте найти в продаже сорта "Гёкуро" или "Маття", если Вам это удастся, то Вы по-настоящему влюбитесь в этот напиток.

----------


## Gaza

> Попробуйте найти в продаже сорта "Гёкуро" или "Маття", если Вам это удастся, то Вы по-настоящему влюбитесь в этот напиток


 В Москве это не проблема. Я в курсе и про Гёкуро и про Маття. Гёкура купил недавно, но он меня разочаровал. Похож на обычный китайский чай. Но с ним есть одна странность. Я его купил в солидном специализированном магазине на Мясницкой за 280 руб.  В магазине на Пятницкой Гёкуро стоит 950. Может какие-то разные есть Гёкуро?. Впрочем, я это скоро выясню.
 А "маття" это чайный лист, перетёртый в порошок-пыль по старинной технологии, предназначен для ритуальных японских чайных церемоний, а не для каждодневного потребления. Стоит очень дорого, но купить в Москве можно. Пока не пробовал.
 "Сенча" бывает первого (майского) и второго (июльского) сборов. Я говорил про первый сбор.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Enso and Gaza, судя по всему Вы сведующие в этом деле люди, пожалуйста скажите есть ли всё это в Питере, может есть информация, если есть пожалуйста поделитесь, заранее благодарен.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> А "маття" это чайный лист, перетёртый в порошок-пыль по старинной технологии, предназначен для ритуальных японских чайных церемоний, а не для каждодневного потребления.


В Японии во многих чайных,кафе,ресторанах и прочих сушильнях он есть, и без всяких ритуальных церемоний. В некоторых ресторанах прямо на столе стоит коробочка или сосуд с порошковым чаем рядом с солью, соусом и т.п.Сам сыпь-наливай. :Smilie:

----------


## Enso

> Enso and Gaza, судя по всему Вы сведующие в этом деле люди, пожалуйста скажите есть ли всё это в Питере, может есть информация, если есть пожалуйста поделитесь, заранее благодарен.


К сожалению, я не могу Вам подсказать есть ли эти чаи в Питере, так как сам обитаю на берегах Днепра. Думаю, что есть, надо искать.

----------


## Enso

> В Москве это не проблема. Я в курсе и про Гёкуро и про Маття. Гёкура купил недавно, но он меня разочаровал. Похож на обычный китайский чай. Но с ним есть одна странность. Я его купил в солидном специализированном магазине на Мясницкой за 280 руб.  В магазине на Пятницкой Гёкуро стоит 950. Может какие-то разные есть Гёкуро?. Впрочем, я это скоро выясню.
>  А "маття" это чайный лист, перетёртый в порошок-пыль по старинной технологии, предназначен для ритуальных японских чайных церемоний, а не для каждодневного потребления. Стоит очень дорого, но купить в Москве можно. Пока не пробовал.
>  "Сенча" бывает первого (майского) и второго (июльского) сборов. Я говорил про первый сбор.


Если Вас разочаровал "Гёкуро", то думаю, "Маття" разочарует ещё больше. Не всем по-душе рыбный вкус и запах. Впрочем, я могу ошибаться. К примеру, когда я первый раз попробывал "Пу-эр", мне он показался чаем с запахом и вкусом сена. 
Возвращаясь к "Маття", скажу, что сложившееся представление о этом чае, как о чае, который пьют только во время знаменитых "чайных церемониях" - не совсем верно. Его пьют всегда и везде, те кому он по-душе.
"Сентя", действительно, неплохой чай, для каждодневного употребления. В Японии он таким и является. Первый збор, о котором Вы говорили, имеет наиболее мягкий и деликатный вкус, в сравнениии с последующими сборами.

----------


## Gaza

> Заключительная стадия это – перемалывание листа в порошок. Все предыдущие стадии производства модернизированы, однако измельчение чая осталось таким же, как и 400-500 лет назад. За один час работы жерновов получается около 40 граммов порошка. Чайный лист перемалывается до состояния пудры размером в 1 – 5 микрон. Каждый из мельничных камней-жерновов изготовлен вручную . В создании именного чая участвуют около 12 видов камней. Весь этот сложный и трудоемкий комплекс работ необходим, чтобы получить изысканный чай «маття».


http://www.chanoyu.ru/mattya/mattya.html

Честно говоря, трудно представить, что такой продукт будет стоять в ресторанах рядам с солью.

В Москве в оптовой компании он стоит 900руб за 20гр. Для розницы прибавьте ещё 20%.
http://tea.piktrade.ru/cat_japan/

----------


## Санников

Заметьте, кстати, такую вещь. "*Чае*питие" - это всегда отдых, досуг. А "*кофе*-брэйк" -  всегда работа. :Big Grin:  Чай и сходные с ним напитки, по моему во всех культурах - это что то комфортное, неспешное, будь то японская чайная церемония, русские посиделки у самовара или неспешное питье матэ из калибаса где нидь в Парагвае  :Smilie:

----------


## Aiker

> К сожалению, я не могу Вам подсказать есть ли эти чаи в Питере, так как сам обитаю на берегах Днепра.


Спасибо, Enso, что Вы напомнили. Киев, Днепр... В своей жизни я ничего красивее не видел. И Вам по-хорошему завидую.
___________________________________________________________________

А вот такой вопрос: если бы на азиатском континенте произростало кофейное дерево (чего по геоисторическим причинам не получилось), распространилась бы, например, в Древнем Китае именно кофейная, а не чайная церемония?

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Aiker, приезжайте на берега Невы, в 30км от устья, на южном берегу финского залива есть  маленький, но очень красивый городок Петергоф.

----------


## Pema Sonam

[QUOTE=Enso;228162]Если Вас разочаровал "Гёкуро", то думаю, "Маття" разочарует ещё больше. Не всем по-душе рыбный вкус и запах. Впрочем, я могу ошибаться. К примеру, когда я первый раз попробывал "Пу-эр", мне он показался чаем с запахом и вкусом сена. 
QUOTE]
Как-то недалеко от Золотого храма  в Киото  увидела лоток со стаканами, предлагали всем бесплатно. Была в уверенности ( по вкусу), что это бульон. Потом об"яснили, что это чай. :Smilie:

----------


## Chikara

Выпил - да пошел. Безусловно зеленый чай лучше черного, но целых 15 страниц с умным видом трепаться об этом напитке  в разделе дзэн чай потерял свой вкус :Frown:

----------


## Мусуби

> Безусловно зеленый чай лучше черного,(


Это точно,правда,когда в советское время,первый раз, попробовал зелёный час в в квадратных брекетах,долго плевался от вкуса травы.

----------


## Kleon

Все чаи хороши. Есть разное время для разного чая. Еще есть травяные сборы. Они тоже полезны. Всё это явно лучше чем дурь и алкоголь :Smilie:

----------


## Aiker

> Aiker, приезжайте на берега Невы, в 30км от устья, на южном берегу финского залива есть  маленький, но очень красивый городок Петергоф.


Спасибо за приглашение, Артур (а адресок? - шучу).
Был я в Питере (тогда ещё Ленинграде) где-то в 80-х. Мне страшно не понравилось (был я температурный - под 38, с 10 рублями в кармане и билетом до Свердловска).
Честно (извините за прямоту), не люблю я ваши края. Тоска и унылость.
Это уж спасибо Петру I, что в таком месте  построил ТАКОЙ ГОРОД.
Приезжайте  же к нам, Артур, на Урал! (адресок дам).
Скалы, горы, поросшие ёлками и соснами, горные речки, мошкара, необъятная тайга куда взгляд ни кинешь. В лесу можно заблудиться навсегда.
Простые люди.
Правда, зачастую лес непроходим - то тут то там колючая проволока и узкоколейки, по которым во времена Берия катались вагонетки с бериллиевой рудой.
У вас простор с точки зрения человека, стоящего не уровне моря.
У нас - стоящего на скале.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

85-87г.г.Служил срочную на урале в г. Свердловске, а потом в г. Тюмень, гдето там рядом Верхне-нейвинск, тоже пришлось побывать, помню большое кол-во снега и очень холодно.

----------


## Aiker

> 85-87г.г.Служил срочную на урале в г. Свердловске, а потом в г. Тюмень, гдето там рядом Верхне-нейвинск, тоже пришлось побывать, помню большое кол-во снега и очень холодно.


Да, это так. Это не Питер.
А я вообще не служил, отбывал службу слесарем на оборонном предприятии.
Наш край, северный Урал, неплох. У нас красиво - по-таёжному. 
Лес...
Это конечно кому-как.
Мне, как коренному жителю Урала, очень нравится Лес. Там легко и спокойно.
Стоит мощный кедр, метров 25 высотой, пара метров в обхвате.
Стоит уже 50-150 лет, и ничего ему ни от кого не надо. 
Идеальный символ дзен-буддизма. Под ним хорошо посидеть, навалившись спиной на ствол, отдохнуть. Он, конечно, не будет задавать вопросы, значит не на что отвечать, значит всё в порядке.
Ну уж если сидючи под могучим кедром будет неуютно - значит что-то не в порядке.
_______________________________
Вам всех благ, Артур!

----------


## Chantu

чай никогда не теряет вкус.....
люди теряют внимательность и потребляют свое невежество..

----------


## Komuso

> Мне, как коренному жителю Урала, очень нравится Лес. Там легко и спокойно.
> Стоит мощный кедр, метров 25 высотой, пара метров в обхвате.
> Стоит уже 50-150 лет, и ничего ему ни от кого не надо. 
> Идеальный символ дзен-буддизма.


А это наши, местные символы  :Smilie: 
Самое большое дерево - 10 метров в диаметре, а самое старое - 4800 лет. Средняя высота = 25-этажный дом

Я - для сравнения (185 см рост)  :Cool:

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Komuso, очень впечатляет, скажите пожалуйста где растёт такая красота, в наших краях нет ни чего подобного.

----------


## Komuso

> Komuso, очень впечатляет, скажите пожалуйста где растёт такая красота, в наших краях нет ни чего подобного.


Это штат Калифорния, США. У нас есть два знаменитых леса: Секвойный (Sequoia National Park) и Краснодеревный (Redwood National Park). Фото сделано в секвойном лесу в горах на высоте примерно 2-4 км. Во втором растут самые высокие в мире деревья, высота их достигает 112 или 115 метров, я не помню точно... Вроде бы, где-то в Австралии было дерево выше, порядка 150 метров, но нам снизу разницы всё равно не видно  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Такую красоту нужно беречь.

----------


## PampKin Head

Кто-нибудь знает, где прикупить в Москве Althaus?

----------


## Chantu

а сейчас сезон свежих улунов....я уже отпробовал...только из китая чемоданами...как и обычно чай чудо!

----------


## Aiker

Komuso:
Да, замечательно красиво и мощно.
Реликты. Динозавры.
Велика природа всё-таки.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

В 1999 году во дворе монплезира во время урагана погиб человек и погиб дуб посаженый ещё в Петровскую эпоху. Просто поверте - это был гигантский дуб .Интересня  карма .

----------


## Юн Синь

Всем Намо Амито Фо!
...карма интересная, говорите? 
Да, пожалуй, случай уникальный.
Надеюсь, что оба в Нирване

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Юн Синь,и Вам не хворать, просто у меня к таким деревьям любовь. Во время ВОВ , в Петергофе уничтожили всё , но даже у фашистов рука не поднялась на такую красоту.

----------


## Юн Синь

Да, наверное, и фашисты тоже людьми были...?   :Smilie:

----------


## Артур Гуахо

мои Вы знаете весь город был уничтожен , камня на камне не осталось, в округе все деревни сожгли вместе с жителями, знаете удивительно при всём при этом дубовые рощьи не тронули, мои тётки в кол-ве 6шт. погибли при ответном огне из Кронштадта во были времена.

----------


## Юн Синь

...да уж, времена - они всегда...и везде

----------


## Lisa

> У мальчиков не бывает целлюлита


Читаю ваши сообщения и удивляюсь- а, что где-то не пьют чай. Я вот не представляю свою жизнь без чайной церемонии.

----------


## Chantu

вопрос какой чай? как пить? и что вы называете церемонией?

----------


## Good

В моих руках чашка с чаем;
в его зелёном цвете я вижу
отражение самой природы.
Закрывая глаза, я чувствую
в своём сердце зелёные горы
и чистую воду. В тишине,
когда я сижу и пью чай,
я становлюсь частью 
всего этого.


                   Сошицу Сэн

----------

Aion (12.01.2009), Sesin (15.01.2009), Артемб (24.02.2009), Чиффа (10.02.2009)

----------


## Sesin

От себя могу добавить следующую историю:

ЧАШКА ЧАЯ
Наставник Чжан с горы Цзи Шань был странствующим монахом. Он обучался созерцанию у наставника То Цзи и отвечал за заготовку дров в монастыре. Однажды, закончив работу, наставник Чжан встретил наставника То Цзи. В Благодарность за труды наставник То Цзи угостил наставника Чжана чашкой чая и спросил:
-	Ну, как чаек?
Принимая обеими руками чай, Чжан ответил:
-	Можно сказать, что в этой чашке пребывают все вещи мира!
То Цзи сказал:
-	Пребывают все вещи мира? Да, это необычный чай, так выпьешь не подумав, и неизвестно, что будет?
Чжан был очень уверен в своих чаньских способностях, и не дав наставнику договорить, выплеснул чай на землю и грубо заорал:
-	Где все вещи мира?
Он полагал, что продемонстрировал величайший чаньский дух, но наставник То Цзи медленно и тихо произнес:
-	Жаль. Целая чашка замечательного чая.
Наставник Чжан сменил тему:
-	Но это всего лишь чашка чая!
Но То Цзи не отпустил Чжана и ответил ему его же словами:
-	Хотя это всего лишь чашка чая, в ней пребывают все вещи мира!
Чжан ничего не ответил.

----------

Aion (15.01.2009), Артемб (24.02.2009), Кайрат (24.02.2009), Чиффа (18.01.2009)

----------


## Aiker

> А, я, слышал от Е.С. Гантенга Тулку Ринпоче 9,что раз уж мы живём в России,то глупо брать на себя обет от отказа употребления крепких спиртных напитков. А вы - всё чай,да чай.


А Вы не особенно то верьте Е.С. Гантенга Тулку Ринпоче 9. Россия-не-Россия, какая разница? Чай пьют по-разному. Бедуины, например, вначале засыпают пол-чайника сухими листьями чая, потом добавляют воды, потом засыпают всё это дело сахаром и ставят на огонь. Получается кребчайший чайный сироп, если не сказать более. 
Северные народы пьют чай с тюленьим, моржовым жиром и салом. И это тоже чай.
"Цивилизованные" буддисты в настоящее время пьют чай из (по-возможности) древних китайских чашек, или из их имитаций. И это тоже хорошо и правильно.
Насчёт обета не пить крепкие спиртные напитки.... Вы правы. Бывают случаи, когда только употребление спирта или водки может спасти жизнь.
И хорошо. Обет в таких случаях не имеет силы.

----------

Шавырин (09.02.2009)

----------


## Chantu

чай - это лекарство!
водка и спиртные напитки это яды !
отравиться дело не хитрое..
вылечиться от болезней мира вот это задача!
Татхагата для меня лучший лекарь...
читать сутры - это уже лечиться..
а слушать мудрых учителей- это уже пол дела..
хорошая чайная медитация  забивает мирскую суету..
и без усилий я могу успокоить свой ум.
я.

----------

Артемб (24.02.2009)

----------


## Chantu

Собираюсь в конце февраля(17 февраля по 2 марта) в Бхарат по следам Татхагаты. Если кому что нужно(из добрых людей).... то по мере сил помогу. Буду во всех 4 святых местах.. если карма позволит. За всех Форумовчан поставлю под тем самым  Деревом благовония и чай с масалой выпью..

----------

Aiker (11.02.2009), Аньезка (10.02.2009), Артемб (24.02.2009), Дролма Церинг (13.02.2009)

----------


## Aiker

> Собираюсь в конце февраля(17 февраля по 2 марта) в Бхарат по следам Татхагаты. Если кому что нужно(из добрых людей).... то по мере сил помогу. Буду во всех 4 святых местах.. если карма позволит. За всех Форумовчан поставлю под тем самым  Деревом благовония и чай с масалой выпью..


Chantu, спасибо тебе. Передай и от меня привет святым местам и зажги для меня палочку с благовониями (не знаю, как она называется...).
Удачи тебе.

----------


## Chantu

обязательно передам поклоны и подношения от земли нашей Русской и от Вас
Уважаемый.

----------


## Артемб

Chantu - Удачи!!!!!!!

----------


## Chantu

Поклонился я святым местам и вернулся. Немного приду в себя и напишу о том .
Всех вас (добрые люди) я вспоминал в своих молитвах и землю нашу холодную.
С большой радостью и уважением поклоняются многие люди из разных земель Татхагате. Светится теплом и счастьем Тело его Учения. Рядом с Деревом Бодхи читают Три Корзины теперь каждый год много монахов( я как раз приехал за день до окончания чтения) и проводят в последний день вечером красивую церемонию- шествие монахов и мирян ночью со свечами и молитвами.
Саду!Саду!Саду!

----------

Aiker (21.03.2009), Aion (04.03.2009), Pema Sonam (04.03.2009), Илия (05.03.2009), Юань Дин (05.03.2009)

----------


## Aiker

Спасибо Вам, бхикку Chantu.
Некоторые, как я, отвлекаются. Сложная жизнь, существование.
Вы возвратили к Пути. Спасибо.

----------


## Юань Дин

и от меня спасибо Вам, бхикку Chantu.

----------


## Бо

Здравствуйте почитатели чайных церемоний, я как раз вчера нашёл ссылочку на незнакомую мне ранее традицию медитации под названием Sumarah что распространена на Яве. На английском ещё не дочитал, но онна фото все сидят с большими кружками чая... А на русском по этой теме что -нибудь есть? Сайт традиции Sumarah - http://www.sumarah.net/

----------


## Ersh

> А, я, слышал от Е.С. Гантенга Тулку Ринпоче 9,что раз уж мы живём в России,то глупо брать на себя обет от отказа употребления крепких спиртных напитков. А вы - всё чай,да чай.


Гантенг Тулку Римпоче на дзенском подфоруме абсолютным авторитетом не является.

----------

Илия (23.03.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Я не возвёл его(пока) в ранг абсолютных авторитетов. :Smilie: 

Что такое aбсолютный авторитет на дзенском подфоруме? Можно примеры ?

----------


## Ersh

На дзенском подфоруме авторитетами являются учителя Дзен. А флудеры являются кандидатами на бан.

----------

Илия (23.03.2009), Шавырин (23.03.2009)

----------

